# 2022 MDMA & Empathogenic Drugs Social Thread



## andyturbo

Hey Guys!

As per request this is the Official 2021 MDMA & Empathogenic Drugs social thread!!!!

Don't be shy!!!

andyturbo


----------



## simstim

Hey everybody!! Don't be shy!

Hope this works. PD feels so much more like a community because of threads similar to this. 
Happy rolling!


----------



## andyturbo

simstim said:


> Hey everybody!! Don't be shy!
> 
> Hope this works. PD feels so much more like a community because of threads similar to this.
> Happy rolling!


Thanks for the great suggestion mate! I hope this thread gets rocking!


----------



## tired of crap

Plan is to flip with some 1a(ald 52) and some m I’ve had for yearsss lol... it’s decent stuff... next weekend when everyone else is out of the house

Maybe hang some lights and have a fire with some tunes. Or just veg inside with some trippy videos on silent with music. 

Been a year since I rolled. >6months for a psychedelic (non disso)


----------



## simstim

tired of crap said:


> Plan is to flip with some 1a(ald 52) and some m I’ve had for yearsss lol... it’s decent stuff... next weekend when everyone else is out of the house
> 
> Maybe hang some lights and have a fire with some tunes. Or just veg inside with some trippy videos on silent with music.
> 
> Been a year since I rolled. >6months for a psychedelic (non disso)


Awesome!!
I just tried hippy flipping for the first time a couple months ago and loved it!
A couple days ago I tried MDMA + BOD and that was killer. Much different feeling combining MDMA with a psychedelic PEA vs with mushrooms.  Can't wait to try the candy flip for myself too. I bet the lysergamide body high feels really unique in combination as well.  I do love the way lysergamides feel.  Even LSA has that feeling, but I probably wouldn't combine LSA with MDMA though due to the vasoconstriction you can feel from LSA.
I really hope you enjoy your flip!!


----------



## tired of crap

Flipped (proper, with lsd) tones back in the day. Last time was a small festival 2 years ago. Both  the same ald and this m lol... will up the dose for a home adventure, as the setting is a bit more conducive for going furthur


----------



## simstim

I have 25b-NBOH on the way and wonder if it would be safe enough to try with MDMA. Even 7-8mg of 25i-NBOH was not stimulating so I think it might be safer even than when I did BOD+MDMA because BOD is pretty stimulating and very long but that turned out OK.
I'm thinking maybe just 1 or 2 hits of the 25b-NBOH for some flavor? Has anyone heard of this combo before?


----------



## ibtisam midlet

ohhh nice
why people do think that SSRIs dump empathy not like MDMA, because my empathy is non existence without anafranil


----------



## simstim

ibtisam midlet said:


> ohhh nice
> why people do think that SSRIs dump empathy not like MDMA, because my empathy is non existence without anafranil


I had a bottle of that once from a friend and I used it as an occasional sleep aid. I do like the effects of tricyclics more than SSRI's.  Do you actually find empathy from anafranil?
After my 11 year break from MDMA like drugs due to being on an SSRI I never want to be on SSRI again!!  Rolling again is amazing.


----------



## ibtisam midlet

simstim said:


> I had a bottle of that once from a friend and I used it as an occasional sleep aid. I do like the effects of tricyclics more than SSRI's.  Do you actually find empathy from anafranil?
> After my 11 year break from MDMA like drugs due to being on an SSRI I never want to be on SSRI again!!  Rolling again is amazing.


i always take it and stop, so I'm completely sure, the effect was increase ability to enjoy empathy, extremely love cuteness, started being bisexual, enjoy helping others, pounding effect i wanna hug everything eg pillow, ppl etc.., increase ability to trust others(which put me in problems sometimes), and i stopped being in war with my father after taking it (5+ years war)

after i stopped it the first time, and i found my self talking with my father and decide to not to take it anymore in my life again, but after some months of baseline depression, i returned to it, and yes it give me moderate motivation when tolerance isnt there, but the other effect i mention in first is always exist even with tolerance (4+ years of taking)


----------



## Jabberwocky

How does ketamine go with MDMA? I’ve got a stash of ket and will hopefully have some MDMA tomorrow. I was loving the ket + LSD combo and even the meth + ket was great on day 2  when I wanted to be high but start chilling. Seems like it goes well with everything…


----------



## Vagabond696

Perforated said:


> How does ketamine go with MDMA? I’ve got a stash of ket and will hopefully have some MDMA tomorrow. I was loving the ket + LSD combo and even the meth + ket was great on day 2  when I wanted to be high but start chilling. Seems like it goes well with everything…


It's a classic combo dude, I've been doing it occasionally for a few years and absolutely love it.


----------



## simstim

Perforated said:


> How does ketamine go with MDMA? I’ve got a stash of ket and will hopefully have some MDMA tomorrow. I was loving the ket + LSD combo and even the meth + ket was great on day 2  when I wanted to be high but start chilling. Seems like it goes well with everything…


It seems to me that if you're in a euphoric K hole you are unlikely to retain the details of the combo experience. I used to do IV shots that were 50/50 MXE/4-HO-DET and LOVED IT!! Did it repeatedly and was blown away by the intensity. Do you know that I now have zero memory of a single detail of a single one of those trips!!  All I remember about it was being floored.
Have you experienced bad memory loss like this from k+LSD?  I've only ever shot K so pretty much always holed to the point of couldn't stand or speak and whole field of vision became alive with visuals. It's difficult to remember anything about that kind of K hole except for how amazing the rush was coming up every time.  IV K is utter chaos. Instant confusion, etc.
The closest thing I've tried to K +  MDMA is oral 4-meo-pcp + 4-MMC a couple of times.  That was interesting to try but wouldn't really compare the two. You can kind of reach a sort of hole with 4-meo-pcp but it's almost nothing at all like IV K or MXE. Not even comparable to nasal MXE. 4-meo-pcp was very sedating and heavy and lacks the euphoria of K or MXE. It weighed down heavily on the 4-MMC and I think my buddy was actually unconscious on a huge dose of 4-MMC for awhile.

Anyway sorry for the rambling. Please tell us how the K and MDMA combine!


----------



## AutoTripper

Perforated said:


> How does ketamine go with MDMA? I’ve got a stash of ket and will hopefully have some MDMA tomorrow. I was loving the ket + LSD combo and even the meth + ket was great on day 2  when I wanted to be high but start chilling. Seems like it goes well with everything…


It’s wicked. Really no contraindication, except as @simstim suggests and I agree, going onto a K hole on the peak of magic MDMA and harmonic consciousness and bliss, can be to lose it in a way. 

We used to use ketamine with MDMA all the time. Most people who didn’t like or couldn’t handle ketamine much preferred and appreciated the ket on MDMA.

Very good with shrooms and MDMA too as a 3 way combo.

But I liked ketamine with acid more I think. It had more longevity and depth, no cancelling or loss of headspace.

Only cannabis did I not look to mix with ketamine. I found very little positive synergy there myself, despite living both drugs.

But with ketamine, the thirst for weed is easily quenched, I would leave it aside until my consciousness felt the draw. 

Looking back, I used to feel it was a shame I didn’t just go to said rave, but another 7 grams of the best skunk, back then, instead of 2 grams of ketamine.  Shit did used to get so so messy with constant ketamine flowing for 3, 4 day summer raves.


----------



## G_Chem

Rolled soooo fucking hard in June at this small festival.  Was damn fun.  The first night was a little rough from the Mescaline I also took and the god awful heat, but second night I got into the groove and was flying high as hell for 5-6hrs.

Heat this summer has made things rough though, there’s a limit for me.  And that’s at 90+f.  So my next two will be in Fall when things are cooler.

-GC


----------



## G_Chem

Ketamine to me is best at the end when your in that chill stage kicking back with the crew, smoking bud n what not.  It always eventually gets me sleepy, or most batches at least.

LSD, Mescaline, 5-MAPB, and MDA are Whats up with MDMA 

-GC


----------



## simstim

It sounds like it might be worth testing K+MDMA but I haven't had any K or anything like it since 2013. Honestly I thought I moved on from the deep darkness of IV dissociative use then too so I might not ever try the combo. K like that makes me feel like i don't care about anything in the real world anymore and I always chase the IV rush once I tried it first with MXE.


----------



## AutoTripper

simstim said:


> It sounds like it might be worth testing K+MDMA but I haven't had any K or anything like it since 2013. Honestly I thought I moved on from the deep darkness of IV dissociative use then too so I might not ever try the combo. K like that makes me feel like i don't care about anything in the real world anymore and I always chase the IV rush once I tried it first with MXE.


Don’t test it. Just do it lol. It can be so heavenly, and very group harmonious.

Genuine, vivid as daylight shared group hallucinations with K holes too,  Very much a thing. A remarkable phenomenon too.

Much more likely to occur on MDMA.

It never went wrong for me, and MDMA, LSD in good quantity with mushrooms and ketamine is sublime.

I wished I could have remained in that infinite energy, apweightless like state constantly wandering around that gigantic London Rave forever.


----------



## Jabberwocky

simstim said:


> It sounds like it might be worth testing K+MDMA but I haven't had any K or anything like it since 2013. Honestly I thought I moved on from the deep darkness of IV dissociative use then too so I might not ever try the combo. K like that makes me feel like i don't care about anything in the real world anymore and I always chase the IV rush once I tried it first with MXE.


Maybe try bumping it now you have probably recovered your tolerance? Despite being an injector of stimulants for decades (though now quit in favour of smoking) I found even IM ketamine a bit much (mainly because of nausea and possibly taking too much) but snorting it alone or on top of meth and acid towards the end of the trip/high has been joyful. I’ve still been holing on around 100 mg snorted when already toasted on acid. And 50-70 mg has been ideal way to conclude 2 days awake on meth. Although I might need two doses an hour or so apart then. 

I don’t know if you ever injected MDMA but having done so I strongly recommend against doing a shot of MDMA + ketamine together if the idea occurs to you. That would be a nightmare.


----------



## simstim

I just walked to the liquor store on the corner and when I got there I was waiting in line looking at the cashier and it hit me all at once how high I still am. I've had 7x what could be 180mg each pills according to drugsdata.org since I slept last. 1.26g of MDMA. Been smoking herb and watching music videos all day.  Happy Sunday!


----------



## simstim

I've been laying here fantasizing about MXE now for a minute, lol. Some K would be nice too. Cheers! Man why am I still high. I was planning to sleep tonight. Been up days. Whew! LOL


----------



## Jabberwocky

Do you think regular meth use would create sufficient cross tolerance that one would feel nothing from good MDMA? Perhaps especially if you’ve been messing with a lot of acid?

Whenever this question gets asked on forums there is never a conclusive answer.

The last time I really rolled was 2 years ago BEFORE I started messing with meth and the several times I tried MDMA since then I got nothing. I presumed either that it was bunk stuff or my meds were interfering.

However I’ve stopped meds for ages and a few weeks ago I took 200 mg of alleged MDMA that passed 5 different reagent tests and that I later saw had pretty rave reviews on Dread. The vendor actually gave me a reship when I said it was crap. The second lot was exactly the same.

I presumed it had just enough active MDMA to pass the reagent test and was all cut. But now I’m not so sure.


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

Perforated said:


> How does ketamine go with MDMA?


Fan-fucking-tastic man. It's amazing.


----------



## simstim

Perforated said:


> Do you think regular meth use would create sufficient cross tolerance that one would feel nothing from good MDMA? Perhaps especially if you’ve been messing with a lot of acid?
> 
> Whenever this question gets asked on forums there is never a conclusive answer.
> 
> The last time I really rolled was 2 years ago BEFORE I started messing with meth and the several times I tried MDMA since then I got nothing. I presumed either that it was bunk stuff or my meds were interfering.
> 
> However I’ve stopped meds for ages and a few weeks ago I took 200 mg of alleged MDMA that passed 5 different reagent tests and that I later saw had pretty rave reviews on Dread. The vendor actually gave me a reship when I said it was crap. The second lot was exactly the same.
> 
> I presumed it had just enough active MDMA to pass the reagent test and was all cut. But now I’m not so sure.


With what I've been getting 200mg wouldn't quite get me where I'd want to be unless i snorted it but taking it orally should still be noticeable. 

Have you tried 3 or 4 MMC?? For me it's the best thing that's around and can even surpass MDMA in some ways.


----------



## deficiT

Man, I do miss a good roll. I usually get couch locked on MDMA, it makes having conversations so fascinating and breaks down so many social barriers. Good stuff. I miss it.


----------



## simstim

Ha! I didn't roll today despite having 3 pills left. Goodnight everybody! I have shown very little control in the past with MDMA and relatives so this is good.  Cheers!


----------



## Jabberwocky

simstim said:


> Ha! I didn't roll today despite having 3 pills left. Goodnight everybody! I have shown very little control in the past with MDMA and relatives so this is good.  Cheers!


I just took a dose from a new and highly rated vendor. It's passed through 5 reagent test with flying colours. I'm still pretty high from yesterday's meth so I'm not particularly hopeful. Will report back in an hour or so. At least the ket is still working on meth so i have a solid backup plan for the evening.


----------



## AutoTripper

Perforated said:


> Do you think regular meth use would create sufficient cross tolerance that one would feel nothing from good MDMA? Perhaps especially if you’ve been messing with a lot of acid?
> 
> Whenever this question gets asked on forums there is never a conclusive answer.
> 
> The last time I really rolled was 2 years ago BEFORE I started messing with meth and the several times I tried MDMA since then I got nothing. I presumed either that it was bunk stuff or my meds were interfering.
> 
> However I’ve stopped meds for ages and a few weeks ago I took 200 mg of alleged MDMA that passed 5 different reagent tests and that I later saw had pretty rave reviews on Dread. The vendor actually gave me a reship when I said it was crap. The second lot was exactly the same.
> 
> I presumed it had just enough active MDMA to pass the reagent test and was all cut. But now I’m not so sure.


I think it’s very conceivable, as I’d expect somebody with lots of cocaine or crack in their system and consciousness to need a little break before appreciating MDMA.

Maybe it could take a week, then roll and see. I doubt it would be permanent.


----------



## AutoTripper

deficiT said:


> Man, I do miss a good roll. I usually get couch locked on MDMA, it makes having conversations so fascinating and breaks down so many social barriers. Good stuff. I miss it.


Ditto on that. But I also value my cognition, ease of speech, word recall. 

My appreciation for that specifically would likely deter me even if I believed it was safe and worthwhile allergenically.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Ok. I give up. I’m now sure the problem is me.

Between neuroleptics reshaping my brain over the last two years, 5 years of daily dex, and giving meth a good go at least two nights a week (on average) I am totally immune to MDMA. Not even a tingle.

This is quite a tragic thing to have to face. Especially since I have a couple of grams of the stuff that seems now basically worthless, despite rave reviews from many others.

I guess this is my last post in the MDMA social thread!


----------



## AutoTripper

Perforated said:


> Ok. I give up. I’m now sure the problem is me.
> 
> Between neuroleptics reshaping my brain over the last two years, 5 years of daily dex, and giving meth a good go at least two nights a week (on average) I am totally immune to MDMA. Not even a tingle.
> 
> This is quite a tragic thing to have to face. Especially since I have a couple of grams of the stuff that seems now basically worthless, despite rave reviews from many others.
> 
> I guess this is my last post in the MDMA social thread!


There is life beyond MDMA I promise you.

And shortly ago, you DID have that real full on rollercoaster acid trip, so there’s hope there to play around see if you can find out what is blocking it.


----------



## simstim

Perforated said:


> Ok. I give up. I’m now sure the problem is me.
> 
> Between neuroleptics reshaping my brain over the last two years, 5 years of daily dex, and giving meth a good go at least two nights a week (on average) I am totally immune to MDMA. Not even a tingle.
> 
> This is quite a tragic thing to have to face. Especially since I have a couple of grams of the stuff that seems now basically worthless, despite rave reviews from many others.
> 
> I guess this is my last post in the MDMA social thread!


Any other meds that may be interfering? I didn't roll for 11 years because of being on an SSRI. Tried acouple times without success. I think over a decade off it helped a lot with the reset but my tolerance still seems pretty darn high.  Either that or i just like to roll my ass off (literally. I'm down to the smallest size on my belt these days).


----------



## marley is good

cool


----------



## Jabberwocky

simstim said:


> Any other meds that may be interfering? I didn't roll for 11 years because of being on an SSRI. Tried acouple times without success. I think over a decade off it helped a lot with the reset but my tolerance still seems pretty darn high.  Either that or i just like to roll my ass off (literally. I'm down to the smallest size on my belt these days).


Nope no other meds. I stopped Abilify close to a month ago and I was only taking 40 mg Seroquel and stopped that 3 weeks ago. I managed to have some blistering LSD trips after stopping them. But taking those drugs long enough does cause structural brain changes at the receptor level. I can’t recall exactly what the changes are (I thought it was actually increasing dopamine receptors but one paper on Abilify states that:

“From the induction of early genes to modulation of scaffolding proteins and activation of transcription factors, aripiprazole has been shown to affect multiple cellular pathways and several cortical and subcortical neurotransmitter circuitries”

I always suspected Abilify permanently toned down my sensitivity to methamphetamine as well but because of meth’s well known tolerance issues, I was never quite sure what was what.


----------



## simstim

Perforated said:


> Nope no other meds. I stopped Abilify close to a month ago and I was only taking 40 mg Seroquel and stopped that 3 weeks ago. I managed to have some blistering LSD trips after stopping them. But taking those drugs long enough does cause structural brain changes at the receptor level. I can’t recall exactly what the changes are (I thought it was actually increasing dopamine receptors but one paper on Abilify states that:
> 
> “From the induction of early genes to modulation of scaffolding proteins and activation of transcription factors, aripiprazole has been shown to affect multiple cellular pathways and several cortical and subcortical neurotransmitter circuitries”
> 
> I always suspected Abilify permanently toned down my sensitivity to methamphetamine as well but because of meth’s well known tolerance issues, I was never quite sure what was what.


Interesting. I found that the euphoria of meth came back again when I quit Abilify.  I think Abilify didn't block MDMA nearly to the extent that SSRI's did.  Whatever I'm glad to be off of both.  Now I have very little tolerance when it comes to meth. MDMA is another story.

I'm guessing for some reason you don't want to try a higher dose of MDMA? If you have a couple grams and not getting anything from it you could try 500mg just to see. You might roll.  BAD HR advice probably but I'm doing OK dosing that.

I recommend trying 3 or 4 MMC.  Whichever you can get if the MDMA isn't getting you there. Orally the experience is so much like MDMA that it is mind blowing. I always used to start people at about 1/3 gram oral dose for a REALLY good roll. half a gram even better.  The science isn't all the way in but it's apparent that the cathinones release slightly differently than amphetamines due to 4-MMC reportedly being non neurotoxic to dopamine neurons when compared to meth, MDMA, and methcathinone at WAY higher mg/kg. 4-MMC has been reported as fully having the magic for people who no longer feel it on MDMA. Worth investigating if you're really wanting to roll again. You just might be surprised!


----------



## simstim

If the only cathinone I had ever tried was methcathinone I would believe they all sucked. The high was much different than meth but it's on par with neurotoxicity. The release of serotonin by triple releasers really tones down the dopamine effect I believe. Whatever, some of the best drugs ever made have been some few cathinones. Agreed the majority made were shit. There are however a very few which are pure gold. And also goldmines.


----------



## Jabberwocky

simstim said:


> Interesting. I found that the euphoria of meth came back again when I quit Abilify.  I think Abilify didn't block MDMA nearly to the extent that SSRI's did.  Whatever I'm glad to be off of both.  Now I have very little tolerance when it comes to meth. MDMA is another story.
> 
> I'm guessing for some reason you don't want to try a higher dose of MDMA? If you have a couple grams and not getting anything from it you could try 500mg just to see. You might roll.  BAD HR advice probably but I'm doing OK dosing that.
> 
> I recommend trying 3 or 4 MMC.  Whichever you can get if the MDMA isn't getting you there. Orally the experience is so much like MDMA that it is mind blowing. I always used to start people at about 1/3 gram oral dose for a REALLY good roll. half a gram even better.  The science isn't all the way in but it's apparent that the cathinones release slightly differently than amphetamines due to 4-MMC reportedly being non neurotoxic to dopamine neurons when compared to meth, MDMA, and methcathinone at WAY higher mg/kg. 4-MMC has been reported as fully having the magic for people who no longer feel it on MDMA. Worth investigating if you're really wanting to roll again. You just might be surprised!


I’ve looked for 3 and 4 MMC in Australia but no luck. I think what I will do is take a week of meth (ok, maybe just a few days) and then take a 250 mg cap of this MDMA and give it 90 minutes and then take another 250 mg cap if not feeling it. It checks out reagent wise and 200 mg didn’t poison me. I have had the experience with MDMA of the first dose barely registering after an hour or more but then a re-dose hitting like a ton of bricks. 

I might also acetone wash it and reduce the doses to 180 mg. I’ve got some stuff that is actually in rocks rather than crystal/powder and I’m wondering if that might be a good sign.


----------



## simstim

I get pills all the time, Nike Air Maxs, that are supposed to be 180mg ea. I was popping three at a time before I looked them up and found that out. 1 or even 2 didn't get me where I wanted to be so I went to 3. That's 540mg. I roll hard at that level and it's long. lol.


----------



## Jabberwocky

simstim said:


> I get pills all the time, Nike Air Maxs, that are supposed to be 180mg ea. I was popping three at a time before I looked them up and found that out. 1 or even 2 didn't get me where I wanted to be so I went to 3. That's 540mg. I roll hard at that level and it's long. lol.


I generally trust your technical advice. I flee from your dosing advice.


----------



## simstim

This is really supposed to increase the neurotoxicity so you may not want to try it, @Perforated, but have you ever combined MDMA and meth? When I was like 21 I got both from the same people and we used to smoke meth to roll much harder off of smaller doses of MDMA.  I've always preferred to roll over meth myself, but have used both a lot in my past. I suspect you've likely done a whole lot more meth than me as I have never been that into it for long periods.


----------



## Jabberwocky

simstim said:


> This is really supposed to increase the neurotoxicity so you may not want to try it, @Perforated, but have you ever combined MDMA and meth? When I was like 21 I got both from the same people and we used to smoke meth to roll much harder off of smaller doses of MDMA.  I've always preferred to roll over meth myself, but have used both a lot in my past. I suspect you've likely done a whole lot more meth than me as I have never been that into it for long periods.


Well I suppose anytime I’ve tried MDMA in last 2 years I’ve probably still been on meth since it stays in the system so long and I was usually smoking the day before I took the MDMA. Like yesterday. I was smoking up until midnight and took the MDMA about 3 PM. So I was probably still high. Though not really feeling it because it’s my normal!


----------



## simstim

We used to snort half a good strong pill and then be smoking meth the whole time. Drop maybe 1.5 more pills. The meth really made it feel like rolling REALLY HARD and lasted longer too. I hit a pipe 3x with my neighbor while rolling awhile back and it did kick it up a bit. Not as much as a good size line though I think.


----------



## simstim

Thinking about snorting some MDMA. Got 3x pills left. Still not completely sold on the idea. I've no plans tomorrow really so not sure why I'm hesitant. I'm always down to trip or roll at the drop of a hat.


----------



## simstim

Fuck it 2x pills chewed and washed down. Saving one to snort later.  I like saving the bright blue and bright yellow ones for last. So pretty... for a minute i was getting some grey ones and they weighed less. 300mg for grey vs 400mg+ for all other colors. I told mydude  and haven't gotten a grey one since.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I just tested a new supply of MDMA and it's positive for 6-EAPB based on 5 reagents. It went blue on Robatest. Not sure whether to think of that as a rip-off or a bonus. Posted about it on a darknet forum and another vendor I've used previously asked me if I'd test his if he sent me a free sample. Then the site admin offered to pay to have it sent to EnergyControl for confirmation.


----------



## TripSitterNZ

Perforated said:


> How does ketamine go with MDMA? I’ve got a stash of ket and will hopefully have some MDMA tomorrow. I was loving the ket + LSD combo and even the meth + ket was great on day 2  when I wanted to be high but start chilling. Seems like it goes well with everything…


mdma + ket is amazing.


----------



## simstim

Perforated said:


> I just tested a new supply of MDMA and it's positive for 6-EAPB based on 5 reagents. It went blue on Robatest. Not sure whether to think of that as a rip-off or a bonus. Posted about it on a darknet forum and another vendor I've used previously asked me if I'd test his if he sent me a free sample. Then the site admin offered to pay to have it sent to EnergyControl for confirmation.


So this is a different batch than the one you dosed recently? I wouldn't mind trying 6-EAPB just for curiosity sake but I don't think I'd be happy to receive it instead if I ordered MDMA. Who knows maybe the 6-EAPB will work for you when the MDMA didn't? That would actually surprise me but I guess it's worth checking.

Needless to say didn't sleep last night. Listened to so much crazy music all night.  I'm never far from a source of music when I roll!

It's been a boring day for me today. How is everyone?


----------



## G_Chem

If you use meth with any sort of regularity don’t expect much from MDMA unfortunately  And those that abuse meth heavily can get a perma tolerance similar to using MDMA too much.

God I might roll here in a couple weeks if I end going to this one night event.  We’ll see though, my wife can’t go and I feel terrible about it.

-GC


----------



## G_Chem

Perforated said:


> I just tested a new supply of MDMA and it's positive for 6-EAPB based on 5 reagents. It went blue on Robatest. Not sure whether to think of that as a rip-off or a bonus. Posted about it on a darknet forum and another vendor I've used previously asked me if I'd test his if he sent me a free sample. Then the site admin offered to pay to have it sent to EnergyControl for confirmation.



Interesting.  What were the results that made you conclude that? And blue on the Robadope?.. Weird..

-GC


----------



## Jabberwocky

G_Chem said:


> Interesting.  What were the results that made you conclude that? And blue on the Robadope?.. Weird..
> 
> -GC


Marquis: rapid purple to black <5 sec
Mandelin: instant black
Mecke: rapid blue to black < 3 sec
Simon’s: rapid light blue <5 sec

The above is indicative of MDMA or MDEA. however then I got:

Robatest: streaks of light blue. Not as much volume of color change as in above tests. But definitely blue.

I took a sample from the shake and a sample from the biggest rock and results for all 5 tests identical.

Test sample size was a pinhead in one drop of reagent for first 3 and pinhead in 2 drops of solution A and one drop of solution B for the Simon’s and Robatest.

I spent ages cross-checking these combinations and the only match is 6-EAPB.


----------



## Jabberwocky

simstim said:


> So this is a different batch than the one you dosed recently? I wouldn't mind trying 6-EAPB just for curiosity sake but I don't think I'd be happy to receive it instead if I ordered MDMA. Who knows maybe the 6-EAPB will work for you when the MDMA didn't? That would actually surprise me but I guess it's worth checking.
> 
> Needless to say didn't sleep last night. Listened to so much crazy music all night.  I'm never far from a source of music when I roll!
> 
> It's been a boring day for me today. How is everyone?


I took it about 24 hours after last meth and after a good nights sleep. Dose was 180 mg in a gel cap.

When I’ve taken other MDMA under those conditions I’ve literally felt nothing. Not even a tingle. But with this stuff I definitely felt a come-up: brief nausea, bump in euphoria and general feelings of happiness (I was very down and grumpy before I took it), elevated heart rate (nothing major), and a feeling of being slightly overheated, pupils dilated but not massively. I was alone so bit hard to tell but didn’t feel noticeably empathogenic or sociable.

I went to bed maybe 5 hours after the dose and was able to relax but not sleep.


----------



## simstim

Went crazy for awhile to night off 2 MDMA pills and some 4-ACO-DMT. Don't ask why but I'm chewing a 25b-nboh blotter. Interested to see what just one blotter feels like. These are so cheap. The print on the blotter says "Fuck the New World Order".
Listening to trance!!
Happy Saturday!!
Lol. Fuck the new world order!!


----------



## Jabberwocky

I received a package today from a DNM vendor with 3 x 1g samples of his 3 grades of MDMA that he's asked me to reagent test for him and review. Weirdly the samples are 3 different colours: black like charcoal which is supposed to be grade A, green like grass which is supposed to be grade B (and from UK), and the regular tan colour. All are little nuggety crystals with no shake. 

I submitted each one to 8 different reagent tests and then, because of how much he sent me, I double checked by testing them all over again to be certain no errors. 

In the standard 5 reagent test for MDMA they all passed with flying colours except that each one gave a streaky blue result for the  Robadope test. The only substance known to give blue on this test is 6-EAPB which also closely approximates MDMA on the first 4 tests. 

However the 3 substances gave mixed results on Hoffman, Ehrlich, and Froehde which MDMA does not react with. It looks like each one has some 6-EAPB in it plus an individual cut. In one it might be just 6-EAPB, in another 5-APB, and in the third one possibly MDA. 

It's really impossible to tell and I don't to publish the results and name the vendor because I figure it's no worse than anyone else's stuff and least he is demonstrating some concern about it. A previous vendor who sold me MDMA that reacted for 6-EAPB just told me he hoped I enjoyed. I feel a bit like outing him for not giving a fuck at all. It's fucked that Australia has no testing lab I can send them to.


----------



## G_Chem

Perforated said:


> I received a package today from a DNM vendor with 3 x 1g samples of his 3 grades of MDMA that he's asked me to reagent test for him and review. Weirdly the samples are 3 different colours: black like charcoal which is supposed to be grade A, green like grass which is supposed to be grade B (and from UK), and the regular tan colour. All are little nuggety crystals with no shake.
> 
> I submitted each one to 8 different reagent tests and then, because of how much he sent me, I double checked by testing them all over again to be certain no errors.
> 
> In the standard 5 reagent test for MDMA they all passed with flying colours except that each one gave a streaky blue result for the  Robadope test. The only substance known to give blue on this test is 6-EAPB which also closely approximates MDMA on the first 4 tests.
> 
> However the 3 substances gave mixed results on Hoffman, Ehrlich, and Froehde which MDMA does not react with. It looks like each one has some 6-EAPB in it plus an individual cut. In one it might be just 6-EAPB, in another 5-APB, and in the third one possibly MDA.
> 
> It's really impossible to tell and I don't to publish the results and name the vendor because I figure it's no worse than anyone else's stuff and least he is demonstrating some concern about it. A previous vendor who sold me MDMA that reacted for 6-EAPB just told me he hoped I enjoyed. I feel a bit like outing him for not giving a fuck at all. It's fucked that Australia has no testing lab I can send them to.



Im surprised these large vendors aren’t testing their product?.. Mind boggling.

Strange results indeed, my only comment is that MDMA does react to Froedhe but your right now Hoffman or Elhrich.

-GC


----------



## simstim

Hey, how is everybody?

Seems like the new social thread needs some posts!!

Well i have been planning to take a major break from all drugs for a minute for a reset. 

Just got contacted by an old tripping and rolling buddy though who has never tried flipping. He's almost 60 now and I'm 36. We met when i  was like 12 or 13 and that's when we started drinking together. I gave him his first roll ever in 2010 and we've tripped together too over the years. (He told me he'd never forget that experience as long as he lived,  lol)

Sounds like we might be flipping soon! After less than 50mg 3-MMC affected my trip so strongly the other day I'm ready to flip again. Just been too broke to buy MDMA this week. 

My last solo experience with 4-aco-dmt was difficult!!

How's, everyone! Check in with the social thread!!


----------



## simstim

So me and my drinking/ rolling/ tripping buddy of nearly 25 years are planning to go out drinking tomorrow night. He was interested in getting some MDMA. Is it evil of me to bring some 4-aco-dmt and/ or 25b-NBOH for flipping purposes? He's never flipped before and i honestly can't imagine flipping inside a bar. For one thing i generally don't drink while rolling as i tend to blackout, but maybe we'll be adventurous and go to a club or something?  What do you think? Lol 

Flipping is like the most fucked up state of mind I've ever experienced. Can't imagine doing it at the bar for real. I've only ever done it at home.


----------



## BlueBull

simstim said:


> So me and my drinking/ rolling/ tripping buddy of nearly 25 years are planning to go out drinking tomorrow night. He was interested in getting some MDMA. Is it evil of me to bring some 4-aco-dmt and/ or 25b-NBOH for flipping purposes? He's never flipped before and i honestly can't imagine flipping inside a bar. For one thing i generally don't drink while rolling as i tend to blackout, but maybe we'll be adventurous and go to a club or something?  What do you think? Lol
> 
> Flipping is like the most fucked up state of mind I've ever experienced. Can't imagine doing it at the bar for real. I've only ever done it at home.


Depends on how you generally react to flipping (it is yourself you're talking about here, not your buddy, right?) and what your mindset in a bar is like. If you're going to do it, I would try a lower dose than you normally take just to get a feel for what it's like in such a different setting. You can always take more but you can never take less y'know. If you don't feel right when you're going to drop or if you have serious doubts, don't go through with it, even when it's at the last minute, always listen to your gut feeling. If however you're talking about your buddy as well, I would really advise against him flipping there too, I don't think it's a good idea to flip for the first time in such an environment. I think he really needs to get a feel for flipping first before he dives in like that. If it goes wrong or it's too intense he could potentially have a bad experience as his first flip, which is not good since it tends to reappear later on during a different trip or flip

Personally I would never flip or even trip in a bar (MDMA is a different story) but that's because I'm a pretty anxious person as it is and I know from experience not to push myself into a trip I'm not entirely comfortable with. Everyone is different of course so YMMV, I have buddies that can trip everywhere and in every situation without a sweat

Whatever you do, enjoy  bring us back some good stories


----------



## AutoTripper

simstim said:


> So me and my drinking/ rolling/ tripping buddy of nearly 25 years are planning to go out drinking tomorrow night. He was interested in getting some MDMA. Is it evil of me to bring some 4-aco-dmt and/ or 25b-NBOH for flipping purposes? He's never flipped before and i honestly can't imagine flipping inside a bar. For one thing i generally don't drink while rolling as i tend to blackout, but maybe we'll be adventurous and go to a club or something?  What do you think? Lol
> 
> Flipping is like the most fucked up state of mind I've ever experienced. Can't imagine doing it at the bar for real. I've only ever done it at home.


Flipping with 4-Aco must be entirely different to flipping with LSD.

MDMA plus LSD was always infinitely “safer” feeling than LSD alone, and better than MDMA alone.

It’s a marriage in Heaven. Mushrooms with MDMA too, no problem, the MDMA took all edge off the psilocybin.


----------



## simstim

My buddy just texted me but I'm actually having some anxiety about going out tonight. I dunno if it's just because I haven't gone out in like a year and a half or what that's about. Could be because I had a difficult 4-a co-dmt trip the other day. Maybe it's just that I've been through a lot lately...

I'll still probably go. He actually sounds like he wants to try flipping. Lol. The last time I flipped I was so high that I spent two and half hours listening to Russian basscore and giggling.

I've never experienced anxiety while rolling or flipping so hopefully it'll be all good. Might try dosing lower. My buddy is lots smaller than me and generally has a lower tolerance.

I don't usually drink while rolling at all. Gonna be an interesting expedition tonight for sure! Wish me luck!


----------



## simstim

I actually feel like not going tonight. I feel like such a wuss, too!! Haven't decided but I'm a little hungover and think it's making me too edgy to fully enjoy a night out like we're talking here. 

I feel torn because I want to see my friend. I almost feel like just having a few drinks and not flipping would be better.

Ugh, can't decide.


----------



## fasterfb

simstim said:


> My buddy just texted me but I'm actually having some anxiety about going out tonight. I dunno if it's just because I haven't gone out in like a year and a half or what that's about. Could be because I had a difficult 4-a co-dmt trip the other day. Maybe it's just that I've been through a lot lately...
> 
> I'll still probably go. He actually sounds like he wants to try flipping. Lol. The last time I flipped I was so high that I spent two and half hours listening to Russian basscore and giggling.
> 
> I've never experienced anxiety while rolling or flipping so hopefully it'll be all good. Might try dosing lower. My buddy is lots smaller than me and generally has a lower tolerance.
> 
> I don't usually drink while rolling at all. Gonna be an interesting expedition tonight for sure! Wish me luck!


Good luck! Looking forward to your trip report.


----------



## AutoTripper

simstim said:


> I actually feel like not going tonight. I feel like such a wuss, too!! Haven't decided but I'm a little hungover and think it's making me too edgy to fully enjoy a night out like we're talking here.
> 
> I feel torn because I want to see my friend. I almost feel like just having a few drinks and not flipping would be better.
> 
> Ugh, can't decide.


First, I believe it’s “woos”?

Lol, not being grammar picky just mucking. I’m sure it is though, from “Woosy”.

But second, the woos, or a better word, the coward, denies themself, ignores better mind when sometimes the right, sensible, and brave thing to do is to say no, not tonight.

You know that Old Skool tune “Kicks like a Mule”? It springs to mind. A Ratpack fave of theirs back in the day, amazing tune on ecstasy, I’m gonna dig it out now in case you don’t know it, partly because my CD player is sent for repair and I wanna hear it hold tight a mo… found it. This was always my absolute favourite era and style of music on true old fashioned ecstasy.






So you have to do what’s best. It’s a dilemma I get that. A rare opportunity to have a unique time with a special friend. But if it’s not going to help you, even the opposite it sounds possibly at this exact time, it may be more wise to just explain how you aren’t at all right minded for it tonight, see what alternatives or compromises there are, or a straight cancellation, and rearrangement if possible.

That’s what I’d seek myself.

Sorry if this is too late by now. Check out this track though. Did you catch all this stuff in the 90’s? It was borne directly from the abundant UK ecstasy scene and culture, from it, for it, and because of it.

No MDMA, likely no breakbeat Old Skool.

They don’t make them like this anymore, as applicable as ever. We had the best E’s and the best tracks to go with it. Proper mentalness it was, memories flood back.


----------



## simstim

I ended up telling him I'd like a rain check. Just not up to it mentally tonight.


----------



## AutoTripper

simstim said:


> I ended up telling him I'd like a rain check. Just not up to it mentally tonight.


See, that’s simple courage. Courage is exercising wisdom, doing what you know is right overall, for your own sake, where others are not suffering disproportionately at the expense.

We care about each other, we will make sacrifices and put others first at times we all do, it’s human nature.

But it works both ways. We need to put ourselves first too, and a good friend will always support this too.

I’ve seen you recognise, or admit that you need to maybe stabilise yourself slightly for the moment. Rain checking tonight is a sure foot in that right direction, by the sound and feel of it.

Did you like that track though? Just curious really.


----------



## simstim

AutoTripper said:


> See, that’s simple courage. Courage is exercising wisdom, doing what you know is right overall, for your own sake, where others are not suffering disproportionately at the expense.
> 
> We care about each other, we will make sacrifices and put others first at times we all do, it’s human nature.
> 
> But it works both ways. We need to put ourselves first too, and a good friend will always support this too.
> 
> I’ve seen you recognise, or admit that you need to maybe stabilise yourself slightly for the moment. Rain checking tonight is a sure foot in that right direction, by the sound and feel of it.
> 
> Did you like that track though? Just curious really.


Good track. You should post some in the rolling music recommendation thread!





						What would you listen to if you were rolling right now/what would you recommend to me rolling right now?
					

The title says it.  I'm looking for new and interesting music for rolling to.  Please post your suggestions and links!!!!  I normally listen to lots of D'n'B and have been watching a lot of live dnb DJ sets lately on youtube.  I must be in a rare mood tonight because I'm listening to dutch...




					www.bluelight.org


----------



## AutoTripper

simstim said:


> Good track. You should post some in the rolling music recommendation thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you listen to if you were rolling right now/what would you recommend to me rolling right now?
> 
> 
> The title says it.  I'm looking for new and interesting music for rolling to.  Please post your suggestions and links!!!!  I normally listen to lots of D'n'B and have been watching a lot of live dnb DJ sets lately on youtube.  I must be in a rare mood tonight because I'm listening to dutch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bluelight.org


I will. Honestly, that early 90’s breakbeat hardcore, jungle just coming through until 96 fading into drum and bass, really was the best music for taking you ever upwards into pure ecstasy, on it.

It never gets old either! 

An equally special, totally different one. This, is your proper, proper chill out music. So mellow, kicked back, with real rhythm and plenty of different levels of taps and beats and fades to selectively tune in and out of.

“Promised Land Volume 2” is the double Jungle CD. I swear, it is the best CD I ever had, when I was a young (not like yourself lol, I’m 41 don’t worry haha), roller myself, not like yourself again now but to levels and extremes that horrify the “Politically Correct” Harm Reduction community today.

That double album, on which this one below is the first track, was the best music medicine when late night, post sessions chilling quietly, stoning, finding peace before sleep.

It’s made for it like no other Album or track collection I’ve ever heard if you ever see a Rare copy grab t whatever the price.

Or prob easy to look up the track list, make your own YouTube Playlist.






The 2nd CD was on YT last looked, not CD one though.

Here is the set. It’s wicked tunes, right out there on an orbit but so deeply relaxed too, lots mental intricate multilayered drum beats to tune in and out of when you’re really tripping as well,


----------



## simstim

I think my anxiety today was caused by a lack of alcohol and herb due to lack of funds. After a couple beers and smoking some combined spice/marijuana resin up inside my pipe and some music from the thread I just posted above I feel like I should've gone out! My buddy was treating even bc I'm broke. I don't think he minds because I'm always the one giving him rolls and psychedelics over the years. Always the one with the hookup, too. Hmm. It's still early. I need a shower desperately before going out though. Wonder if my buddy would be up to it. Lol. No longer feeling anxious. Now I'm thinking I could be out right now at some ridiculous place with my buddy flipping and laughing, having a great time. Just needed to hear some music and get high first. Maybe I'll call him...


----------



## AutoTripper

simstim said:


> I think my anxiety today was caused by a lack of alcohol and herb due to lack of funds. After a couple beers and smoking some combined spice/marijuana resin up inside my pipe and some music from the thread I just posted above I feel like I should've gone out! My buddy was treating even bc I'm broke. I don't think he minds because I'm always the one giving him rolls and psychedelics over the years. Always the one with the hookup, too. Hmm. It's still early. I need a shower desperately before going out though. Wonder if my buddy would be up to it. Lol. No longer feeling anxious. Now I'm thinking I could be out right now at some ridiculous place with my buddy flipping and laughing, having a great time. Just needed to hear some music and get high first. Maybe I'll call him...


See how it goes. Things, feelings, conditions- states, ultimately can change very quickly.

But I will suggest that it was your active decision and release of the pressure, giving yourself that freedom, that enabled you to let go of whatever and effectively renew your mental state.

So it’s not like, I should have just gone, because without a time machine you can’t disprove my own gut feeling it might not have been nearly the good time it could hopefully be now for you both, if it can still happen then great go for it but not because you’ve just started to feel more right, and at the expense of sabotaging that. It’s like returning from injury, or waking from sleep prematurely. 

Where going about normal routine simply because we feel like we can, isn’t always the best choice.


----------



## AutoTripper

Track 4 on that set above, from the Aliens movie with Sighourney Weaver is special. The little ricocheting concussion style drum beats so soothing and capturing.

These always were the CD’s I played when my head just seeked comfort, ease, nothing to make me think or confront reality, or hold any association to things real lol.

Literally. It’s like Jettersoning off into the Twithlight.


----------



## simstim

Man I wish I had enough cash to call my guy for MDMA tonight. That might be kinda sobering though and I'm not sure how I'll react with my hands shaking in the morning until I start drinking (not to mention puking and dry heaving). 

My last trip was really difficult and I think it was partly because I got really sober from alcohol really fast. For sure partly was from having to deal with some people who were completely sober, and doing things like help my recently decreased roommate to the bathroom.

Once again I'm tempted to trip since I don't have the money to roll...

How is everybody???


----------



## simstim

Any of you guys ever been gifted candy (bead bracelets) from people you care about before/when going out to a club?

My first MDMA/club experience was my second roll ever and it was at this legendary club we used have called club x.

Two girls I hungout with made me candy bracelets in advance. 

The one I really liked a lot and was trying to talk to made me one that said "drug head". Lol!!

The other said something weird too. I really wish that I still had them. My mom found them, though, and freaked out because of what they said and threw them away. Super lame.

This was back in 2003 when I was a college freshman.


----------



## simstim

everybody get your mother fucking roll on


----------



## G_Chem

simstim said:


> Any of you guys ever been gifted candy (bead bracelets) from people you care about before/when going out to a club?
> 
> My first MDMA/club experience was my second roll ever and it was at this legendary club we used have called club x.
> 
> Two girls I hungout with made me candy bracelets in advance.
> 
> The one I really liked a lot and was trying to talk to made me one that said "drug head". Lol!!
> 
> The other said something weird too. I really wish that I still had them. My mom found them, though, and freaked out because of what they said and threw them away. Super lame.
> 
> This was back in 2003 when I was a college freshman.



Yea “kandi” was super big in the 90’s and 00’s, and still kinda popular in certain crowds on the west coast.  You’ll still see people wearing it in California, but where I’m from in the Midwest people are “too cool” for it now.

Folks don’t realize just how innovative the Midwest is for electronic music amongst many other things, House and Techno started there.  I’ll hear music there that then becomes popularized years later on the west coast.  For example, the EDM bass genre “Riddim” was popular probably 4-5yrs before it got big nationwide.

But I do remember gifting Kandi, making extravagant arm pieces that made you look like some sort of robot or some shit.

My first piece of Kandi came to me from this cute little kandi’ed out black girl at this small hotel festival where the conference rooms turned into stages.  I had no clue what she was doing but she walked me through it.

There’s a way ravers give Kandi that you kinda have to know or you look a fool when some cutie tries to give you one.  You both put your fingers together in a peace sign, then together make a heart sign, and finish by grasping each other’s hand so the transfer is easy.  To signify peace, love and unity.

Im actually tearing up a little as I think of this stuff cuz the scene has changed so much since then.  I miss the PLUR vibe, I miss chatting with random strangers, I miss the overly trusting attitude of everyone around me.  Fuck cocaine and ketamine.

-GC


----------



## simstim

G_Chem said:


> Yea “kandi” was super big in the 90’s and 00’s, and still kinda popular in certain crowds on the west coast.  You’ll still see people wearing it in California, but where I’m from in the Midwest people are “too cool” for it now.
> 
> Folks don’t realize just how innovative the Midwest is for electronic music amongst many other things, House and Techno started there.  I’ll hear music there that then becomes popularized years later on the west coast.  For example, the EDM bass genre “Riddim” was popular probably 4-5yrs before it got big nationwide.
> 
> But I do remember gifting Kandi, making extravagant arm pieces that made you look like some sort of robot or some shit.
> 
> My first piece of Kandi came to me from this cute little kandi’ed out black girl at this small hotel festival where the conference rooms turned into stages.  I had no clue what she was doing but she walked me through it.
> 
> There’s a way ravers give Kandi that you kinda have to know or you look a fool when some cutie tries to give you one.  You both put your fingers together in a peace sign, then together make a heart sign, and finish by grasping each other’s hand so the transfer is easy.  To signify peace, love and unity.
> 
> Im actually tearing up a little as I think of this stuff cuz the scene has changed so much since then.  I miss the PLUR vibe, I miss chatting with random strangers, I miss the overly trusting attitude of everyone around me.  Fuck cocaine and ketamine.
> 
> -GC


Everyone I see wearing it where I live now is in some kind of gang or something. Mostly white boys that don't necessarily roll and are known to be affiliated. I live right on the Midwest border (my state is part of the mason Dixon line and is generally considered the beginning of the southeast). One of my good friends wears it all the time with nothing but red clothing but I never actually asked him what each one means.


----------



## stupidiot

G_Chem said:


> Yea “kandi” was super big in the 90’s and 00’s, and still kinda popular in certain crowds on the west coast.  You’ll still see people wearing it in California, but where I’m from in the Midwest people are “too cool” for it now.
> 
> Folks don’t realize just how innovative the Midwest is for electronic music amongst many other things, House and Techno started there.  I’ll hear music there that then becomes popularized years later on the west coast.  For example, the EDM bass genre “Riddim” was popular probably 4-5yrs before it got big nationwide.
> 
> But I do remember gifting Kandi, making extravagant arm pieces that made you look like some sort of robot or some shit.
> 
> My first piece of Kandi came to me from this cute little kandi’ed out black girl at this small hotel festival where the conference rooms turned into stages.  I had no clue what she was doing but she walked me through it.
> 
> There’s a way ravers give Kandi that you kinda have to know or you look a fool when some cutie tries to give you one.  You both put your fingers together in a peace sign, then together make a heart sign, and finish by grasping each other’s hand so the transfer is easy.  To signify peace, love and unity.
> 
> Im actually tearing up a little as I think of this stuff cuz the scene has changed so much since then.  I miss the PLUR vibe, I miss chatting with random strangers, I miss the overly trusting attitude of everyone around me.  Fuck cocaine and ketamine.
> 
> -GC



This warms my heart so much. You talking about it reminded me of when I was taught the little handshake some years ago. However, I didn't know of the, or really even think of, the significance of the peace love and unity in the handshake.

I also miss the trusting and loving aspect with strangers. It's sad to see how far we've come where now everyone thinks you're trying to fuck them over one way or another. I don't deal any drugs, but I sure do give a lot away, and people always think I'm trying to give them some laced shit. I only buy substances I'm willing to consume, and I wouldn't dare force someone else into something they weren't ready for, but some people don't see that. We really have a long way to come to get back to that loving / trusting strangers like we used to.


----------



## simstim

Gee whiz I was straight up E-tarded last night. 360mg of MDMA followed by another 360mg an hour later (720mg total) and the next thing you know I'm posting gibberish. Lol.

At least I don't think I got into the 4-aco-dmt. I'm not sure I would remember if I did. I'm still pretty darn high!!

"They call us the molly gang, they know that we retarded"
-Jelly Roll from the song Molly By Da Gram


----------



## AutoTripper

simstim said:


> Gee whiz I was straight up E-tarded last night. 360mg of MDMA followed by another 360mg an hour later (720mg total) and the next thing you know I'm posting gibberish. Lol.
> 
> At least I don't think I got into the 4-aco-dmt. I'm not sure I would remember if I did. I'm still pretty darn high!!
> 
> "They call us the molly gang, they know that we retarded"
> -Jelly Roll from the song Molly By Da Gram


I talk good gibberish btw, if you ever feel alone in a foreign country.

I was curious to see what other mischief your alter ego got into lol, found this first.


----------



## simstim

I posted some really bad music over in the rolling music suggestion thread! Lol.

You know this reminds me of a night me and a buddy had rolling once back around 2005. We were snorting killer MDMA pills all night mixed with adderall and klonopin and playing dance dance revolution on ps2. By the morning we were literally talking gibberish out loud and laughing because we were so high. I must've been somewhere near there last night.

I've seen people talking out of their heads from rolling so hard on 4-MMC before too.


----------



## AutoTripper

simstim said:


> I posted some really bad music over in the rolling music suggestion thread! Lol.
> 
> You know this reminds me of a night me and a buddy had rolling once back around 2005. We were snorting killer MDMA pills all night mixed with adderall and klonopin and playing dance dance revolution on ps2. By the morning we were literally talking gibberish out loud and laughing because we were so high. I must've been somewhere near there last night.
> 
> I've seen people talking out of their heads from rolling so hard on 4-MMC before too.


It's boring when it all adds up neatly, all the time lol.


----------



## simstim

My theme from last night, lol. 
Kmfdm
Amnesia





I actually remember watching that video.


----------



## simstim

Smoking herb made me feel a lot higher. I'm still getting rushes and having eye wiggles. Lol. What the heck was I thinking last night? I really think I must've been drunk to drop 720mg all at once like that.


----------



## simstim

simstim said:


> My theme from last night, lol.
> Kmfdm
> Amnesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually remember watching that video.


I don't expect this to be too popular here, but there's something sexy about a chick with short black hair, in a short black leather outfit singing German industrial, lol. Who's with me?

Who's rolling tonight?? I'm taking the night off after my blackout roll from two nights ago that was dosed so high I was up until this morning.

It occurred to me to get some more pills when I reupped marijuana earlier bc my herb man is my x man, too, but figured I should probably hold off for a minute.


----------



## Innerpeace

What I see in this thread is abuse. Plain ignorance. You have these tools at your disposal to use safely and enjoy this yet what I see recently in this thread at least a couple of you are abusing

Did I abuse 20 years ago? Yes nothing like I've seen recently so many people posting how many milligrams you took in a night. Or comparing my used to someone else's 20 years ago. Makes mine looks like child's Play and I feel very strongly that I abused it I used about 30 nights in about 7 months the most I've used in a night was two and a half pills one night I use one and a half the rest I used just one. Some of these were triple Sec so it's possible they were as high as 225 mg but I really don't know they may have been 150. The abuse is absolutely ridiculous and it makes me want to stay away from this forum and until someone changes my mind that these high doses are fine to use I feel very strongly about this


----------



## simstim

Innerpeace said:


> What I see in this thread is abuse. Plain ignorance. You have these tools at your disposal to use safely and enjoy this yet what I see recently in this thread at least a couple of you are abusing
> 
> Did I abuse 20 years ago? Yes nothing like I've seen recently so many people posting how many milligrams you took in a night. Or comparing my used to someone else's 20 years ago. Makes mine looks like child's Play and I feel very strongly that I abused it I used about 30 nights in about 7 months the most I've used in a night was two and a half pills one night I use one and a half the rest I used just one. Some of these were triple Sec so it's possible they were as high as 225 mg but I really don't know they may have been 150. The abuse is absolutely ridiculous and it makes me want to stay away from this forum and until someone changes my mind that these high doses are fine to use I feel very strongly about this


Interesting...I was kinda drunk and took too much MDMA the other day while drunk. Possibly 720mg if my press is on par with drugsdata.

Are you offended? Scared? I don't understand your post.


----------



## simstim

I mean isn't bluelight supposed to be a safe place to post without judgement? I've binged grams and grams of MDMA in the past months, so do I need to feel particularly guilty for some reason or something? Should I be ashamed at my lack of self control? What makes you so high and mighty? I like to roll my fucking ass off. Welcome to the MDMA social thread.


----------



## simstim

Generally people come here who like to roll and not to judge.


----------



## Innerpeace

No one said anything about high and mighty

Scared of what your giving yourself brain damage and overdosing?

You're setting a bad example for people. Yes you have lack of discipline and if it hasn't already it will catch up with you. Who doesn't like to roll , you'll soon realize after you've fucked it up for yourself that it's not special anymore and it becomes sad to be dependent on this to feel good, soon you'll start feeling bad while rolling, I ve been there

You need other purposes and interests that cause serotonin release rather than solely relying on an entactogen

It could be doing a bodybuilding competition ,saving a certain amount of money, investing something to work forward to

Yes you're being extremely irresponsible, setting a.negative example to people think oh he did it, I can do it and get away with it,  and yes ,stupid


----------



## Innerpeace

simstim said:


> Generally people come here who like to roll and not to judge.


That's fine but abuse is abuse

Harm reduction on people that make ignorant choices like yourself


----------



## Innerpeace

simstim said:


> Interesting...I was kinda drunk and took too much MDMA the other day while drunk. Possibly 720mg if my press is on par with drugsdata.
> 
> Are you offended? Scared? I don't understand your post.


Never take any MDMA while drunk.  Drunk causes poor judgement as it is


----------



## Innerpeace

simstim said:


> Should I be ashamed at my lack of self control? What makes you so high and mighty? I like to roll my fucking ass off. Welcome to the MDMA social thread.


No guilt trips here, no.  You need to take a long long break as in at least twelve months or longer


----------



## simstim

Innerpeace said:


> No one said anything about high and mighty
> 
> Scared of what your giving yourself brain damage and overdosing?
> 
> You're setting a bad example for people. Yes you have lack of discipline and if it hasn't already it will catch up with you. Who doesn't like to roll , you'll soon realize after you've fucked it up for yourself that it's not special anymore and it becomes sad to be dependent on this to feel good, soon you'll start feeling bad while rolling, I ve been there
> 
> You need other purposes and interests that cause serotonin release rather than solely relying on an entactogen
> 
> It could be doing a bodybuilding competition ,saving a certain amount of money, investing something to work forward to
> 
> Yes you're being extremely irresponsible, setting a.negative example to people think oh he did it, I can do it and get away with it,  and yes ,stupid


I've been rolling 18 years now and am not some kid, come on. I take doses that match my tolerance.

You've got the socialist, mind control, I know better than you because you're too stupid to care for yourself mindset for sure. 

Not something I'm cool with. I've got blotters right now that say "fuck the new world order". How does that make a control freak like you feel?

I'll do what I want with my body and report the results. If you wanna repeat the experiment that's your right.


----------



## Innerpeace

simstim said:


> I've been rolling 18 years now and am not some kid, come on. I take doses that match my tolerance.
> 
> You've got the socialist, mind control, I know better than you because you're too stupid to care for yourself mindset for sure.
> 
> Not something I'm cool with. I've got blotters right now that say "fuck the new world order". How does that make a control freak like you feel?
> 
> I'll do what I want with my body and report the results. If you wanna repeat the experiment that's your right.


Actually I'm right wing , as in capalism but ok

How does that make me feel?  Well I think you think people are out to control you which sounds like paranoia and the fact you re not acknowledging that you've taking drugs way too far and irresponsible

Do as you wish fry your brains then that's your choice, sounds as though they're already fried though , I won't waste anymore time.on you you already have your mind made to keep abusing entactogen s and psychedelic s


----------



## simstim

Innerpeace said:


> Never take any MDMA while drunk.  Drunk causes poor judgement as it is


I do agree with this because I never drink with MDMA. It ALWAYS makes me blackout, which is what happened the other day and also what I shared.


----------



## simstim

Innerpeace said:


> Actually I'm right wing , as in capalism but ok
> 
> How does that make me feel?  Well I think you think people are out to control you which sounds like paranoia and the fact you re not acknowledging that you've taking drugs way too far and irresponsible
> 
> Do as you wish fry your brains then that's your choice, sounds as though they're already fried though , I won't waste anymore time.on you you already have your mind made to keep abusing entactogen s and psychedelic s


I just don't understand coming on someplace like bluelight and trying to make people feel ashamed. Do i set a bad example, yes, but this is a drug forum. I report my honest drug experiment results. I hope most people will follow more traditional MDMA dosing regimens than mine. Especially if they don't have a tolerance.


----------



## simstim

Innerpeace said:


> Actually I'm right wing , as in capalism but ok
> 
> How does that make me feel?  Well I think you think people are out to control you which sounds like paranoia and the fact you re not acknowledging that you've taking drugs way too far and irresponsible
> 
> Do as you wish fry your brains then that's your choice, sounds as though they're already fried though , I won't waste anymore time.on you you already have your mind made to keep abusing entactogen s and psychedelic s


I think the only people trying to control me is you and that's not paranoia.

I acknowledged in my posts taking way too much MDMA and blacking out. Just reporting facts here. Not suggesting people take a similar amount.

Capitalism has nothing to do with the concept of socialism in this context. You are telling me that you know better than I know myself and that's purely a socialist idea that you or society can dictate to me what is correct.


----------



## simstim

This is supposed to be a social thread for people who like rolling. Wtf Is up with all this guilt and shame trip shit? Yes I roll a lot on high doses. What the fuck is it to you? We're supposed to be enjoying talking about rolling and enjoying good times together, possibly rolling. I would never even think of criticizing you for posting that you are rolling too often or that your doses were high. That shit happens.


----------



## Innerpeace

simstim said:


> I think the only people trying to control me is you and that's not paranoia.
> 
> I acknowledged in my posts taking way too much MDMA and blacking out. Just reporting facts here. Not suggesting people take a similar amount.
> 
> Capitalism has nothing to do with the concept of socialism in this context. You are telling me that you know better than I know myself and that's purely a socialist idea that you or society can dictate to me what is correct.


No not trying to control you .  it's a long hard road out of hell from experience Missed opportunities for many, many years afterwards because of not thinking logically or knowing better.  Trying to make it easier for you

From your posts sounds like you don't work and do you get govt support?

If that's the case you're a socialist

Just about every night it seems your doses ng high amounts of blotters, x pills, or lsd

Criticize all you want, your just some guy behind a screen I bet you wouldn't talk this to my face  you'd probably be scared to speak to me


----------



## simstim

Innerpeace said:


> No not trying to control you .  it's a long hard road out of hell from experience Missed opportunities for many, many years afterwards because of not thinking logically or knowing better.  Trying to make it easier for you
> 
> From your posts sounds like you don't work and do you get govt support?
> 
> If that's the case you're a socialist
> 
> Just about every night it seems your doses ng high amounts of blotters, x pills, or lsd
> 
> Criticize all you want, your just some guy behind a screen I bet you wouldn't talk this to my face  you'd probably be scared to speak to me


Well, I think we've both made our points for the people reading this tomorrow (I dunno where you are but it's 6:15am here). I don't really have anything else to say. I'm a drug user on a drug forum and you are criticizing me for using drugs. Why are you here exactly?

Why do you imagine that I would be afraid to speak my mind on this topic in person? Because I guarantee you that I wouldn't hesitate to make the same statements in person.


----------



## ItsAFunThing

I dunno man, rolling daily can't be good for you. What about the serotonin depletion and recepter downregulation? The oxidization of neurons? The stuff they write about in harm reduction advice. 
MDMA is love and magic, who doesn't loooove rolling? I sure do love my 2mg/kg, but I find it very abusable and thus dangerous. I don't want to take any risks with my use.  3 month breaks, no "but"s.
So not much to post about.

I'm still on a t-break so dunno if there's gonna be a good opportunity anytime soon to take MDMA.
I can feel solo rolls getting boring already.
Maybe the craving will motivate me to get a gf so we can roll together one day.


----------



## Innerpeace

simstim said:


> Well, I think we've both made our points for the people reading this tomorrow (I dunno where you are but it's 6:15am here). I don't really have anything else to say. I'm a drug user on a drug forum and you are criticizing me for using drugs. Why are you here exactly?
> 
> Why do you imagine that I would be afraid to speak my mind on this topic in person?


Using entactogen drugs responsibily is fine.  You've been using them extremely irresponsibly

This weekend girlfriend and I did 60 mgs 6 apb before gym then went out to get massages then went out to eat and redosed 25 mgs 5 mapb.  Second time usi ng an entactogen this year, last time was February valentine's day used 65 mgs 6 apb.  

Maybe it's placebo but two days afterward still felt it and this morning and afternoon at work seemed to feel sluggish.  I was doing no carbs only protein n fats first three meals at work so maybe effected energy and feeling good. After gym , more carbs and cannabis, felt okay.

I have enough of issues that I smoke cannabis usually at least a few days a week which I didn't start untill 2018., From once a month to once a day basically


----------



## simstim

Innerpeace said:


> Using entactogen drugs responsibily is fine.  You've been using them extremely irresponsibly
> 
> This weekend girlfriend and I did 60 mgs 6 apb before gym then went out to get massages then went out to eat and redosed 25 mgs 5 mapb.  Second time usi ng an entactogen this year, last time was February valentine's day used 65 mgs 6 apb.
> 
> Maybe it's placebo but two days afterward still felt it and this morning and afternoon at work seemed to feel sluggish.  I was doing no carbs only protein n fats first three meals at work so maybe effected energy and feeling good. After gym , more carbs and cannabis, felt okay.
> 
> I have enough of issues that I smoke cannabis usually at least a few days a week which I didn't start untill 2018., From once a month to once a day basically


I'm glad other people are more responsible and are there to remind people not to be like me.

"I'm da bad influence"


----------



## simstim

I just like to bring the party!!

Break the knob off! Ain't no turning down!! For what? For what?


----------



## simstim

@Innerpeace I've only had 6-APB once. I popped an official, 100mg, benzofury pill. Then I didn't want to wait for the supposed two hour come up so I popped around a third of a gram of 4-MMC. Talk about couch lock! I rolled hard that day...

When 5-APB and 5-MAPB came out I got a gram sample of each from China and there were no recommended dosages out yet. I binged through a gram of each in 24 hours, lol. I just assumed MDMA like dosages for both.

My first dose I took 150mg of each. Lol.

I guess I'm the bad influence for sure, lol.
Molly by da gram


----------



## polarthedog

Innerpeace said:


> e mdmaNo one said anything about high and mighty
> 
> Scared of what your giving yourself brain damage and overdosing?
> Wallows
> You're setting a bad example for people. Yes you have lack of discipline and if it hasn't already it will catch up with you. Who doesn't like to roll , you'll soon realize after you've fucked it up for yourself that it's not special anymore and it becomes sad to be dependent on this to feel good, soon you'll start feeling bad while rolling, I ve been there
> 
> You need other purposes and interests that cause serotonin release rather than solely relying on an entactogen
> 
> It could be doing a bodybuilding competition ,saving a certain amount of money, investing something to work forward to
> 
> Yes you're being extremely irresponsible, setting a.negative example to people think oh he did it, I can do it and get away with it,  and yes ,stupid


I just ate a gram of pure mdma, anyone who eats less at a time sucks horse cocks and swallows

FACTS


----------



## simstim

Welcome to the MDMA social thread @polarthedog


----------



## polarthedog

simstim said:


> Welcome to the MDMA social thread @polarthedog


Thank you, I’m actually a ghost, the mdma killed me 

Is there any other ghosts here?


----------



## deficiT

polarthedog said:


> I just ate a gram of pure mdma, anyone who eats less at a time sucks horse cocks and swallows
> 
> FACTS


Good thing we're not on a harm reduction website rn... Oh, wait...


----------



## telepathetic

polarthedog said:


> I just ate a gram of pure mdma, anyone who eats less at a time sucks horse cocks and swallows
> 
> FACTS


Oh God reminds me of my friend who used to give away free mdma if ppl would do the "gram challenge". Ppl were seizing and shit.


----------



## AutoTripper

simstim said:


> Interesting...I was kinda drunk and took too much MDMA the other day while drunk. Possibly 720mg if my press is on par with drugsdata.
> 
> Are you offended? Scared? I don't understand your post.


Superior maybe.

Even though obviously MDMA is illegal, and they are trying to do something about but it is still, a free world in the regular (non)sense.

Each to their own. I never advocate for or encourage MDMA use on any slight level.

I never did. I just a,ways have done my own thing.

Getting your mates wrecked on weed, or as it was me growing up, my mum had an "arrangement" with her hippy friends who would visit our house numerous times a week to smoke hash and talk hippy.

Age 17 I got right into huge bucket bongs using chillums, special gauzes from a car engine, bags bottles etc.

The amount of times I pissed myself laughing, the upbeat, shiny faced teenager, so full of enthusaism they always felt they couldn't say no, so with their (albeit reluctant) "consent" I treated each participant, young and old, to the mist dense, hige bucket bong of good hash the laws of physics would allow me to pull in the moment.

Hilarious times. No harm ever done. Just amazingly wrecked, bloodshot eyed middle aged hippies, coughing and eyes running, as they finally escape. They all made the mistake of first accepting the bucket, then leaving the house immediately, as the luring typically occurred just before leaving time.

Day/evening written off, never do that again every time lol but never a bad time.

But I never said...here take 486 mg's of MDMA.

Or 1 mg.

I could go onto the point here more deeply but sod it life's too short for assisting a rider down from a high horse.


----------



## AutoTripper

simstim said:


> I acknowledged in my posts taking way too much MDMA and blacking out. Just reporting facts here. Not suggesting people take a similar amount.


Exactly.


----------



## AutoTripper

polarthedog said:


> Thank you, I’m actually a ghost, the mdma killed me
> 
> Is there any other ghosts here?


3.5 grams in a vein is a lethal OD. I bet 3.5 grams of oral would possibly result similarly.

A gram oral, you can never say, it's not so black and white and numerous variables, I definitely wouldn't encourage it, I would actually discourage it tbf.

See, I'm more of an MDMA use discourager than vice versa, but in no hypycritical manner, def not sneering down my nose either.

Responsible, is a relative term too.

"Irresponsible" drug use by definition, we don't encourage, try to set an example of, or give inaccurate impressions of.

But we can report our own use.

If we can roll with it, make the independent choice, take what comes, or simply take it and move on in life...

I'm not a ghost yet. But I've heard stories of you guys missing the last ferry, getting stuck between shores I'd get moving if I was you lol, be seein ya man, can't say when, could be next week, could be next century.


----------



## polarthedog

AutoTripper said:


> 3.5 grams in a vein is a lethal OD. I bet 3.5 grams of oral would possibly result similarly.
> 
> A gram oral, you can never say, it's not so black and white and numerous variables, I definitely wouldn't encourage it, I would actually discourage it tbf.
> 
> See, I'm more of an MDMA use discourager than vice versa, but in no hypycritical manner, def not sneering down my nose either.
> 
> Responsible, is a relative term too.
> 
> "Irresponsible" drug use by definition, we don't encourage, try to set an example of, or give inaccurate impressions of.
> 
> But we can report our own use.
> 
> If we can roll with it, make the independent choice, take what comes, or simply take it and move on in life...
> 
> I'm not a ghost yet. But I've heard stories of you guys missing the last ferry, getting stuck between shores I'd get moving if I was you lol, be seein ya man, can't say when, could be next week, could be next century.


Lol, I was just joking, I didn’t think you guys were gonna take it seriously. @simstim was in an argument with somebody about how he takes three exos at once, so I was trying to tip the scales in his direction. I may eat a gram or more of DXM in a day, but I wouldn’t be able to handle a gram of MDMA


----------



## simstim

polarthedog said:


> Lol, I was just joking, I didn’t think you guys were gonna take it seriously. @simstim was in an argument with somebody about how he takes three exos at once, so I was trying to tip the scales in his direction. I may eat a gram or more of DXM in a day, but I wouldn’t be able to handle a gram of MDMA


A gram spread out over 24 hours isn't a problem for me but taking 720mg in two doses an hour apart while a little drunk had me blacking out and posting non sense.


----------



## AutoTripper

polarthedog said:


> Lol, I was just joking, I didn’t think you guys were gonna take it seriously. @simstim was in an argument with somebody about how he takes three exos at once, so I was trying to tip the scales in his direction. I may eat a gram or more of DXM in a day, but I wouldn’t be able to handle a gram of MDMA


I know man. As usual I was both joking too, entwined with dead seriousness. 

Now a straight up oral gram of pure MDMA. I wouldn't have done it myself. I never did.

0.6 grams in one, 0.5 number of times, same amount in triple drops (I also never actually quadruple dropped either).

One time I took 7 very strong, surely by effects, MDA Playstation pills in one hour.

A good estimate for those pills would be 120 mg's minimum, likely nearer 140.

And indeed, as Simstim says, a gram spread over a night is, wait for it dictators lol....Nothing! Lol, just kidding, and not, again.

I took well over a gram in a night, I'm sure over 2 grams in under 24 hours and 3-3.5 grams over a weekend enough times.

But I'm not reckless, I never ate a straight up full gram in one.

I never overwhelmed myself with ecstasy or MDA. Just pushed it to max point below that.

Let's just call it, I dunno, Irresponsible? Lol.

The only time actually, I can truly apply that phrase, overwhelming myself, is the recent plugged milligram of Acid.

Now that was actually a touch irresponsible because I got away with everything else, some bloody how you know wot I mean. I did need a Tsunami though, and they rarely reach this far inland lol, so I produced my own, I just didn't expect the ripples to go so far, and the height of wash against the shore.

I didn't really think you were a ghost btw (nor had actually eaten that G) 

Edit, whoops, I forgot to add... "Don't try this at home kids." Phew. (I mean MDMA, but both actually)


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Wow. 1mg of acid up yer bum? How the fuck was that?


----------



## FuckinAcidMan

Rolling is the future of human ritual celebration that the world needs


----------



## AutoTripper

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Wow. 1mg of acid up yer bum? How the fuck was that?


I'll let you know? Lol.

Heavy. I've "done" some things. But that was the singularly most impactful, life altering drug administration I can personally report.

I entered it in the worst ever set/setting. Like, no HR advice could ever resemble anything unlike- DON'T do it. You will likely have a bad time, although the Town Hospital, where I have visited (A & E) on a bad trip on 2.5 mg's oral, March 2012, is now 100 metres from house.

But I had zero fear of a bad trip, mentally.

I wasn't concerned about usual digestive and respiratory symptoms from high doses of Lysergamides, as plugging negates that and provides a much deeper effect for me, I'd say more than twice as potent, but it's really a qualitative thing, like administration by eye vs oral.

Plugging hits much harder than eye though IME.

I never had a bad trip. I had no interest in going there even. I know how to steer that ship now. I needed adrenaline and shock, distraction and I was sure that would do it. It was intensely stimulatory to my nervous system though, during.

But no bad time.

60 hours later, Tuesday morning, I was still tripping pretty full on. Like 450 ug level but more, as this was new frontier in terms of depth of mind alteration.

So my head was good, really. But then my nervous and immune system literally physically crashed. In real OD style.  Most damaged and unrested I've ever felt from psycoactives, and not something that ever happens usually with LSD, which outside this, I have never felt has actually damaged me in any way, nor taken anything from me before.

I had a chiropractic treatment 7 days later, which was pinpointed to treat the very apparent, widespread physical effects of the effective overdose.

I couldn't have gone far in life without that reset. It was no mind over matter either, because that is my skillset with these things.

Somehow, I was patching up good. I half lost my tongue for about 10 days, just assimilating and integrating, then regained a new, more refined, sharper tongue, which was as fully functional as ever, verbal wise an upgrade, (I also tripped pretty full on for over a week from the plug, never experienced a "stuck" trip before.)

Within 2 weeks, but only thanks to the treatment and time, the paint was drying fast.

Emotions have really tipped the apple cart up again though, last week.

I always have cleared any PTSD from a bad trip, by tripping again.

"Acid burns", like a CD. Its better  to lay a new fresh template over the top of one that left scars.

So I took an insanely deep 400 ug oral trip last week, with a tonne of cannabis edibles, lots of vapor and 2 day's worth of kava to really potentiate it.

For a reset, because I had PTSD not from the MG trip itself, but the unexpected after effects, body crashing, nerves overstimulated, which was a trauma, while still tripping.

So it was a bad "out"-trip.

The in-trip was fine.

The trip last week was succesful. But set, setting were far from ideal with situational dangers, resulting in an unexpected late night row of overbearing propensity for very specific stimuli (my mum lol atm) sensitised nerves.

Stress is a killer. It was too much stress. Last time that happened, instead of allowing that stress to manifest(er), I plugged a Milligram.

Wasn't an option this time. So my biology has been put right out again, direct result of stress.

I see the chiropractor again in 8 days. She will again, reset the systems. I will be able to digest food again, produce energy, just make progress.

She only visits Bedford once a month or I would have already been "fixed", as I can't eat or digest anything for now, mechanically, and my Tinnitus went through the roof too from the impact of stress last week, my blood literally boiling.

I just need to reach this appointment now. And then somehow avoid any further eruptive arguments with my mum who has really lost plots last 12 months, not my own doing, and she just can't reason or see wood from trees at points, as rage from stress takes hold.

I did pick up though, just an unfortunate un-reset. But not irreparable, not easy for the mo.

Good news, I'm about 63 kg's now, vs 50 two years ago.

I fasted voluntarily in 2012 for 160 hours. Just over a week.

I could probably fast solid for a week now, but I need to draw a line between  burdening a non functioning digestive system, and starvation of nutrients and energy.

I fast a lot already, 36-45 hours, but is harder lately. 

I have grit in my corner always. Vs the Laws of physics, and luck definitely plays a part too.

Wish me luck? Lol.


----------



## simstim

I've been playing DJ all afternoon






						What would you listen to if you were rolling right now/what would you recommend to me rolling right now?
					

https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLF03828B6E8BE603E




					www.bluelight.org


----------



## simstim

This was a new one on me. Are you prepared for the Indian Trap music thread!!!??? Wow!!!
					






					www.bluelight.org


----------



## AutoTripper

Lol, what ARE the dictators, who set the guidelines, going to make of posts 114 & 117 above?

In the old days, I'd likely be handstocked for a tomato throwing contest. And that wouldn't be so bad either I reckon.

Vs that whole public disembowlimg thing they had going back then, speaking of old fashioned punishments.


----------



## simstim

How is everybody? I haven't rolled in a few weeks. Just checking in.

Anybody been rolling, going to parties, festivals?


----------



## ItsAFunThing

simstim said:


> How is everybody? I haven't rolled in a few weeks. Just checking in.
> 
> Anybody been rolling, going to parties, festivals?


Well I did do a Nexus Flip at home just because, which was unstatisfying. Then in two weeks we had a crazy birthday party with friends, a real gourmet selection of psychedelics, which we all tried throughout the day. 
Obviously we also had some MDMA for flipping, which I had my doubts about. I did take some in the end to support "the vibe" but the effect was so weak and boring I let my friends have my "booster" and flipped with extra 2C-B instead. 
Now I'm doing a big MDMA tolerance break at least until summer so I can go to Ozora Festival and enjoy my roll there. 
Gonna have to go with low doses of LSD for parties now.


----------



## G_Chem

Last weekend I rolled hard as fuck two days.  First night I took 115mg of some stuff I had re-X’ed with methanol and was blown away, as I put it “reborn.” When it hit I literally melted into a puddle on the floor, the cold floor felt good on my head.  Then as it gave way I started to slowly rise.  It became apparent as I came back I was so gone I couldn’t even hear the music before.  I felt my re-X definitely had an impact on the experience.  Rest of the night was full of dancing, tons of conversations, the usual.

The next night I did some different stuff but similarly amazing experience.  I hadn’t dance that hard in a long time, and my moves were so on point.  The whole weekend flowed perfectly.  Void Sound System had me impressed, actually outperformed the F1s.

One day I hope to have my own big rig so I can just eat MD at home and get the fuck down 

-GC


----------



## fasterfb

G_Chem said:


> I took 115mg of some stuff I had re-X’ed with methanol


Could you explain the method that you used to 're-X'ed with methanol'
Point-by-step procedures would be great.
Thanks!


----------



## G_Chem

fasterfb said:


> Could you explain the method that you used to 're-X'ed with methanol'
> Point-by-step procedures would be great.
> Thanks!



I could but will need to wait til I got the notes.  To be honest though there seems to be some optimization needed.  I just went with a pre-determined amount of methanol instead of slowly adding boiling methanol until it’s all dissolved, the latter being ideal.

The resulting crystals were like clear flakes when scraped and broken up, still had a slight safrole smell but less than before.

-GC


----------



## fasterfb

G_Chem said:


> I could but will need to wait til I got the notes.  To be honest though there seems to be some optimization needed.  I just went with a pre-determined amount of methanol instead of slowly adding boiling methanol until it’s all dissolved, the latter being ideal.
> 
> The resulting crystals were like clear flakes when scraped and broken up, still had a slight safrole smell but less than before.
> 
> -GC


Hey man, it would sure be interesting to see your optimized results if you ever do try it again.
I'm so happy that it all worked out so well for you


----------



## andyturbo

simstim said:


> How is everybody? I haven't rolled in a few weeks. Just checking in.
> 
> Anybody been rolling, going to parties, festivals?


Hey buddy nice to hear from you!

Doing well thanks. I haven't rolled in a long time either but thinking of getting some soon.

How have you been?


----------



## Kl519

I haven't been around here in ages.

Hopefully everyone is doing well on here.


----------



## simstim

andyturbo said:


> Hey buddy nice to hear from you!
> 
> Doing well thanks. I haven't rolled in a long time either but thinking of getting some soon.
> 
> How have you been?


I'm hanging in there. I've substituted rolling for days on end with drinking for weeks on end. so, kinda rough actually.

I'm still alive though and not without hope.


----------



## deficiT

Hey guys! Recently picked up 2gs of MDMA crystals and half a gram of 6apb. 

Planning on dropping 100mg MDMA tonight. It's my first time rolling in god knows how long. I'll try to pop in and spread some good vibes here


----------



## deficiT

Dropped my 100mgs around 945, it's about 1145 now and I figured I'd do a Lil redose so took 50mgs more. I'm def vibing a little bit but not rolling hard by any means. Listening to some Eminem and just bullshitting. 

That'll probably be my only redose, as I have class in the AM, and really just wanted to try the stuff out and have an enjoyable little evening with myself.


----------



## simstim

deficiT said:


> Dropped my 100mgs around 945, it's about 1145 now and I figured I'd do a Lil redose so took 50mgs more. I'm def vibing a little bit but not rolling hard by any means. Listening to some Eminem and just bullshitting.
> 
> That'll probably be my only redose, as I have class in the AM, and really just wanted to try the stuff out and have an enjoyable little evening with myself.


Good stuff!! I hope that you enjoyed.

I stopped eating 1.8g of MDMA every three days a few months back and been out of 3-MMC so I haven't rolled for awhile.

There are new empathogens out that I want to try. 6-MAPB, 4C-MAR, probably a couple of others, too. I searched Google for 4C-MAR and found a bunch of sites offering new stuff that I've never heard of that I want to try.

Let us know what you think of the 6-APB. I only got to try it once myself. It was an official 100mg "benzo fury" pill but I didn't want to wait for the supposed 2 hour come up so I dropped 4-MMC with it. I rolled pretty hard and spent the time on the couch listening to music. Now I wish that I had tried the 6-APB by itself so I would know what that feels like.

I only did 5-APB and 5-MAPB once (free samples before anything like recommended doses came out). I started out combining 150mg of each and then binged an entire gram of each within 24 hours. 

It was a strange high. I didn't really feel like I was rolling. I was just listening to drum and bass and staring off into space for 24 hours feeling spaced out. I never felt like dancing or anything.


----------



## G_Chem

Yea I’ve yet to try 6-APB yet myself either but got a gram and very excited for when I finally get a chance at it.



simstim said:


> Good stuff!! I hope that you enjoyed.
> 
> I stopped eating 1.8g of MDMA every three days a few months back and been out of 3-MMC so I haven't rolled for awhile.
> 
> There are new empathogens out that I want to try. 6-MAPB, 4C-MAR, probably a couple of others, too. I searched Google for 4C-MAR and found a bunch of sites offering new stuff that I've never heard of that I want to try.
> 
> Let us know what you think of the 6-APB. I only got to try it once myself. It was an official 100mg "benzo fury" pill but I didn't want to wait for the supposed 2 hour come up so I dropped 4-MMC with it. I rolled pretty hard and spent the time on the couch listening to music. Now I wish that I had tried the 6-APB by itself so I would know what that feels like.
> 
> I only did 5-APB and 5-MAPB once (free samples before anything like recommended doses came out). I started out combining 150mg of each and then binged an entire gram of each within 24 hours.
> 
> It was a strange high. I didn't really feel like I was rolling. I was just listening to drum and bass and staring off into space for 24 hours feeling spaced out. I never felt like dancing or anything.



Damn man ya must’ve been poor quality stuff.  I’ve watched people completely burnt out on MDMA roll hard as fuck on 100mg of 5-MAPB.  Not as much teeth grinding energy to it but it’s the only empathogen I’ve taken where I said shit to people I regretted later lol.  It’ll open you up like a book.

-GC


----------



## simstim

G_Chem said:


> Yea I’ve yet to try 6-APB yet myself either but got a gram and very excited for when I finally get a chance at it.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn man ya must’ve been poor quality stuff.  I’ve watched people completely burnt out on MDMA roll hard as fuck on 100mg of 5-MAPB.  Not as much teeth grinding energy to it but it’s the only empathogen I’ve taken where I said shit to people I regretted later lol.  It’ll open you up like a book.
> 
> -GC


I was on an SSRI, which I stopped two weeks beforehand. I suspect that may have something to do with it.

I was definitely high. My pupils were dilated. It just didn't really feel like a roll to me.

I wouldn't mind trying it again sometime.


----------



## simstim

Either that or I overdosed with that first dose of 150mg 5-APB + 150mg 5-MAPB and then kept redosing the same. I was super spaced out rather than speedy like I would've been on 300mg of MDMA.


----------



## simstim

Honestly the new empathogen that I really want to try is 3-methylmethamphetamine. It's out. 

I've been waiting for it for almost 12 years. 

Honestly I thought the 4-methyl version would come out first, but seeing how 4,4-DMAR was said to be an MAOi, I assume that is why the equivalent para methyl methamphetamine has not been released in large quantities, too.

I prefer 4-MMC and 3-MMC over almost every other empathogens/entactogens that I've tried(that includes methylone, butylone, 4-EMC, 4-FA, 6-APB, 5-APB, 5-MAPB, and 4-FMC).

4,4-DMAR and MDMA itself are the only two so far that I can rate on a similar level to 3-MMC or 4-MMC.

So yeah, I'm pretty stoked about 3-MMA (which should really be written as 3-MeMA to avoid confusion with 3-MeOMA). Also, 3-MMA is DESOXY (or if you prefer deketo) 3-MMC so it is lacking the beta oxygen and will not form the highly cardiotoxic metabolite 3-methylephedrine. THIS IS HUGE. 

One of the problems with cathinones has always been increased cardiotoxicity and worse metabolites.

There are multiple reasons to expect this one to be a real winner. From the reviews I have read so far it sounds like it shines.

I'm much more likely to start spending my money on 3-MMA than halogenated methcathinones and that seems to be what my source was trying to replace their 3-MMC with.

4-FMC wasn't bad. It was better than 4-FA. I would say 4-FMC was more similar to methylone(bk-MDMA) than 4-FA (and therefore more along the lines of MDMA). 4-FA to me felt like Adderall that had some how been made to feel trippy or spacey. I haven't tried 3-CMC or 4-CMC, though. Honestly I'm more interested in 4C-MAR.

Honestly finding 3-MMA puts a lot of other things on the back burner for me. Everyone here should KNOW how I love to roll and it's been a few months.


----------



## simstim

^^^^Man I must've been geeked writing that last post!!

So who is going to roll this weekend?

I would if I had some money.


----------



## polarthedog

La la la I am high


----------



## hardtack

`Doing a HUGE amount of PEA and Hordenine and Big amount of my favorite drink RUM and Coca cola...gotta say this is like Adderall times 100!  Glad I am not doing 6 APB ---remind of those days in the club listening to Nikki Minaj and 500 people packed there dancing and probably 10x more F-ed than me dancing ! I will say try adding Kanna to the mix and you will get some extra serotonin bump there. But RCs make partying like nothing else,,,and you know it's working hard when you get tingling sensations in your feet and fingers and just cannot stand still for 2 minutes! I am feeling like downed 4 Vyvance pills , but if you love the 90s Rave music like I do , put it on and Roll for few hours!


----------



## simstim

I've been having a little ice session for a minute now. Plenty of marijuana and alcohol when needed.

You got a buzz from hordenine and pea?


----------



## 2ns

AutoTripper said:


> Track 4 on that set above, from the Aliens movie with Sighourney Weaver is special. The little ricocheting concussion style drum beats so soothing and capturing.
> 
> These always were the CD’s I played when my head just seeked comfort, ease, nothing to make me think or confront reality, or hold any association to things real lol.
> 
> Literally. It’s like Jettersoning off into the Twithlight.


----------



## hardtack

simstim said:


> I've been having a little ice session for a minute now. Plenty of marijuana and alcohol when needed.
> 
> You got a buzz from hordenine and pea?


Nice buzz ! does even better with couple of shots of JD.


----------



## andyturbo

hardtack said:


> Nice buzz ! does even better with couple of shots of JD.


My too! Im on the shards also!


----------



## simstim

andyturbo said:


> My too! Im on the shards also!


I just woke up and got started again


----------



## andyturbo

Breakfast pipes are great!


----------



## simstim

Yeah I need to eat something probably. I can't believe I slept all day (it's 9:27pm). My neighbors got me high AF this morning.


----------



## hardtack

simstim said:


> Yeah I need to eat something probably. I can't believe I slept all day (it's 9:27pm). My neighbors got me high AF this morning.


Yup- what goes up; must come down! I myself stayed up all night and had to recuperate, but I take load of vitamins and amino's to replenish the dopamine. After good roll eat super quality steak and you can almost feel the replenishment happen instantly. Feel all slumped out and then woosh it feels really good or alive after all that Tyrosine and Phenylalanine gets back into the brain!


----------



## G_Chem

hardtack said:


> Yup- what goes up; must come down! I myself stayed up all night and had to recuperate, but I take load of vitamins and amino's to replenish the dopamine. After good roll eat super quality steak and you can almost feel the replenishment happen instantly. Feel all slumped out and then woosh it feels really good or alive after all that Tyrosine and Phenylalanine gets back into the brain!



I 100% agree on the quality red meat after a roll.  I usually opt for a decent burger joint though plus a cup of chili.  The chili is great too cuz beans also help replenish serotonin.

Antioxidants to negate toxicity, psychedelics to kick start neurogenesis and red meat to replenish the goods.

-GC


----------



## hardtack

Good quality Roast beef or top grade T-Bone is loaded with Tyrosine and Phenylalanine which instant replenishes  the Dopamine and Serotonin in minutes!


----------



## Espo

ibtisam midlet said:


> ohhh nice
> why people do think that SSRIs dump empathy not like MDMA, because my empathy is non existence without anafranil


Hi everybody!
For me with SSRIs or SRIs MDMA definitely doesn't work.
It take at least 3 months without SSRIs in order to have a decent response.
But hey, Everyone is different!


----------



## hardtack

2C-B would have to be the most interesting RC ever tried and only did about 15mg. Tripping was real and kind of fun. Definitely would never do it with anything else included because you get 2 for one , mild hallucinogen and slight euphoria... but does have some interesting RC properties!


----------



## Uncle Lep'rcon

A light net source has some empathetic material hope to see you Lord knows I have no one to be social on such things with today I keep my use hidden people who know me don't want me taking any drugs


----------



## Uncle Lep'rcon

hardtack said:


> 2C-B would have to be the most interesting RC ever tried and only did about 15mg. Tripping was real and kind of fun. Definitely would never do it with anything else included because you get 2 for one , mild hallucinogen and slight euphoria... but does have some interesting RC properties!


It's a classic. Nowhere close to the most novel RC by my definition but undisputed in its own unique mechanism/mannerism


----------



## G_Chem

Gonna be doing a home roll hopefully around Christmas!  Likely a MDMA/MDA combo with some LSD mixed in, ket and deems later in the night.  Might go heavy on the MDA.

-GC


----------



## TripSitterNZ

i was gonna do some more md soon that i have left over but i decided ima stay clean off harder drugs. Might do some md next year idk tho


----------



## G_Chem

So cocaine/etaqualone for Christmas, pure cocaine… (Which I will be making a post on how to make for just about anyone no matter your skill, I finally figured out the way around the hydrolysis of the salt without any gassing or ultra dry solvents.)

Then roll/trip for NYE.

Got 90mg MDMA, 50mg MDA, and some Mescaline extract (maybe a little paper too.)  Then a 45mg MDMA booster for later.  Gotta get the house all organized and prepared for it.

-GC


----------



## hardtack

hardtack said:


> Nice buzz ! does even better with couple of shots of JD.


Only get tiny tiny bit of euphoria from PEA and HORNENINE....feeling of WELL BEING that's about it....!


----------



## deficiT

Went ahead and dropped 50mg aMT about 25 mins ago. Haven't tried it before. Sadly, I don't think my gf will be joining me this time around, but she may end up taking some if I end up having a good time and she starts feeling better. 

We'll see how it goes, I'm really excited!! Watching Silent Hill lol, which might not be the best vibe setter for a roll, but ya know, we both love horror movies so there it is.


----------



## G_Chem

deficiT said:


> Went ahead and dropped 50mg aMT about 25 mins ago. Haven't tried it before. Sadly, I don't think my gf will be joining me this time around, but she may end up taking some if I end up having a good time and she starts feeling better.
> 
> We'll see how it goes, I'm really excited!! Watching Silent Hill lol, which might not be the best vibe setter for a roll, but ya know, we both love horror movies so there it is.



I swear even if you don’t feel like it, pumping some tunes can really get it going sometime.  Although I’ve never personally tried aMT so can’t comment on how it goes. Have fun!

-GC


----------



## deficiT

G_Chem said:


> I swear even if you don’t feel like it, pumping some tunes can really get it going sometime.  Although I’ve never personally tried aMT so can’t comment on how it goes. Have fun!
> 
> -GC


Thanks! We ended up not even finishing silent Hill, but went ahead and watched the first two terminator movies, since she's never seen them before. 

I'm still feeling pretty good, definitely enjoy the stuff.


----------



## ItsAFunThing

Ohh, Tuesday blues, every time, like clockwork. I've been popping vitamins, 5htp and melatonin like candy for the last several days in the evenings, but it still got me. Every harm reduction website says that redosing is bad, but I don't think anyone's ever said ”no” to a booster.

Think I'm gonna bring some 2c-b next time so we can do a proper triple flip instead of licking the remaining mdma dust off the scales while tripping on acid... man, some parties just end up completely off the rails, and then you have to wake up and go to work in 20 hours


----------



## G_Chem

ItsAFunThing said:


> Ohh, Tuesday blues, every time, like clockwork. I've been popping vitamins, 5htp and melatonin like candy for the last several days in the evenings, but it still got me. Every harm reduction website says that redosing is bad, but I don't think anyone's ever said ”no” to a booster.
> 
> Think I'm gonna bring some 2c-b next time so we can do a proper triple flip instead of licking the remaining mdma dust off the scales while tripping on acid... man, some parties just end up completely off the rails, and then you have to wake up and go to work in 20 hours



It’s all about how much you redose and when.  Taking it too late or taking too much can greatly increase the comedown, but right amount taken at the right time has little effect far as I’ve seen.  The working in 20hrs part doesn’t help though, cuz no matter what you’ll be tired..

Problem usually is people forget to take their redose then try to get back there by taking a big dose too late.

-GC


----------



## ItsAFunThing

G_Chem said:


> It’s all about how much you redose and when.  Taking it too late or taking too much can greatly increase the comedown, but right amount taken at the right time has little effect far as I’ve seen.  The working in 20hrs part doesn’t help though, cuz no matter what you’ll be tired..
> 
> Problem usually is people forget to take their redose then try to get back there by taking a big dose too late.
> 
> -GC


It was mostly fine. We redosed only once if you don't count the finger-dipping. The overall total was kinda high though! And the acid felt heavenly but also weird when it kicked in at 4h into the roll.
I was just surprised at how hard the tuesday blues hit. I was fine on monday and in the morning on tuesday, but then it was like a switch flipped and I was a complete ruin until the end of day, haha!

Luckily everything is fine today, thanks to my supplements and getting a good rest. Now on to not rolling for several months so I get my tolerance back down.


----------



## G_Chem

Yea this is the time of the year I have the longest gap between experiences.  Usually after one around the holidays I won’t touch it until May or June again, then I have most of my experiences in the summer.  Spring is a high enough in itself.  Usually 2 in the beginning of summer and 2 at the end.  Then often a home roll in fall and that’s it for the year, rinse and repeat.

-GC


----------



## indigoaura

G_Chem said:


> Yea this is the time of the year I have the longest gap between experiences.  Usually after one around the holidays I won’t touch it until May or June again, then I have most of my experiences in the summer.  Spring is a high enough in itself.  Usually 2 in the beginning of summer and 2 at the end.  Then often a home roll in fall and that’s it for the year, rinse and repeat.
> 
> -GC



I usually back off in the Spring as well. In recent years, I typically have a pretty heavily clustered fall with a late summer beach trip, Halloween, and NYE all providing good opportunities. Sometimes I will roll on labor day too. Then I lay low for quite awhile, sometimes until the next summer. Although, being trapped at home for the pandemic kind of changed that pattern because nothing was happening. I probably overdid it a bit.


----------



## G_Chem

indigoaura said:


> I usually back off in the Spring as well. In recent years, I typically have a pretty heavily clustered fall with a late summer beach trip, Halloween, and NYE all providing good opportunities. Sometimes I will roll on labor day too. Then I lay low for quite awhile, sometimes until the next summer. Although, being trapped at home for the pandemic kind of changed that pattern because nothing was happening. I probably overdid it a bit.



Fall is a great time too, especially cuz it’s that time of year where (at least for me) seasonal depression can start to sink in so it feels good to have some moments of happiness.  Also it seems fall has the best shows in my area.

Fall is when I start dipping into Amphetamine more.  Most of my Amp experiences are fall cuz of all the good shows, some in spring.  Then I won’t take Amphetamine until fall again.  I take Amp about 6-10 times a year.  I prefer it for shows more, and MDMA more for festivals.

Pandemic seriously has fucked up everything though, I’ve had so many shows cancel on me the last minute.  Last summer festivals either canceled or changed dates 3x, it was difficult.  This last fall I was hoping it would all finally chill out but nope, many of the shows canceled or rescheduled for this spring.  Still been better than it was but not as good as I’d hoped.

That said I’ve got very high hopes for spring, shows are finally popping off again and not getting canceled.  The end is in sight!!! 

-GC


----------



## indigoaura

G_Chem said:


> Fall is a great time too, especially cuz it’s that time of year where (at least for me) seasonal depression can start to sink in so it feels good to have some moments of happiness.  Also it seems fall has the best shows in my area.
> 
> Fall is when I start dipping into Amphetamine more.  Most of my Amp experiences are fall cuz of all the good shows, some in spring.  Then I won’t take Amphetamine until fall again.  I take Amp about 6-10 times a year.  I prefer it for shows more, and MDMA more for festivals.
> 
> Pandemic seriously has fucked up everything though, I’ve had so many shows cancel on me the last minute.  Last summer festivals either canceled or changed dates 3x, it was difficult.  This last fall I was hoping it would all finally chill out but nope, many of the shows canceled or rescheduled for this spring.  Still been better than it was but not as good as I’d hoped.
> 
> That said I’ve got very high hopes for spring, shows are finally popping off again and not getting canceled.  The end is in sight!!!
> 
> -GC


I have not been to a show since May of 2019. Hard for me to believe, but there it is. I was in LA at the HOT CHIP shows. I have tix for HOT CHIP in Dallas in April. If I make it, it will be three years almost to the day from my last show.

I actually have an old RV in repair right now. Hoping to get the engine running and the interior remodeled. Going to festival/camping events will be a lot more fun once this old gal is roadworthy.


----------



## simstim

How is everyone doing?

I haven't been rolling lately due to not having the money for it.

Who has rolled lately? Who is going to?


----------



## deficiT

simstim said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I haven't been rolling lately due to not having the money for it.
> 
> Who has rolled lately? Who is going to?


My girl and I ate all my Molly a month or two ago. 

I didn't want to re-up because I thought it'd be best for an extended break due to using it kind of frequently. Well, I had two grams, and went through it somewhat fast. It was really good stuff too. Had a lot of good times on that bag.


----------



## simstim

deficiT said:


> My girl and I ate all my Molly a month or two ago.
> 
> I didn't want to re-up because I thought it'd be best for an extended break due to using it kind of frequently. Well, I had two grams, and went through it somewhat fast. It was really good stuff too. Had a lot of good times on that bag.


That was the other reason that it has been a longtime. I needed a break too after spending several months eating 1.8g every three days. At least I slept every fourth day.


----------



## polarthedog

simstim said:


> That was the other reason that it has been a longtime. I needed a break too after spending several months eating 1.8g every three days. At least I slept every fourth day.



I’m supposed to go to detox soon for a break 

Damn dude, don’t you feel like shit after all that?


----------



## deficiT

simstim said:


> That was the other reason that it has been a longtime. I needed a break too after spending several months eating 1.8g every three days. At least I slept every fourth day.


Holy Jesus that's more Molly than I think I'd ever want to eat in that period of time. I straight up can't binge on the stuff it doesn't have that compulsive drive for me. I just start feeling more like shit. 

Ate .4g of probably the best MDMA I've ever had for an Excision show several years ago. Yeah, the show was fun, but I hardly remember it because I basically blacked out. Do remember grinding with some chicks which was fun, but I lost all my friends and had to meet up with them afterwards. And then when we got home, I halfway passed out and like puked while I was sleeping and wasn't aware. Good thing my buddy was there and helped me because I could've asphyxiated, like I was in that position.


----------



## andyturbo

Hey everyone,

Im thinking of doing some molly again for the first time in a few years.

Maybe i shouldn't take SSRI zoloft this week??


----------



## G_Chem

I took a small dose of 5-MAPB last weekend at the first show I’ve been since pandemic started, it was a blast.  Ran into a lot of cool people, and danced to some neuro beats on F1’s.  Just enough to enjoy the night but not too much to make Monday morning a scene of horror lol.

@andyturbo yup definitely gonna want to stop that for at least a few days before.  Note too people who take zoloft or related SSRI’s sometimes need to be off for an extended period of time before MDMA will properly work again.

My next true roll will probably be May, can’t wait too.  That’s one of my favorite months to roll, warmth is in the air, flowers are blooming, everyone’s feeling good summers right around the corner.

-GC


----------



## andyturbo

G_Chem said:


> I took a small dose of 5-MAPB last weekend at the first show I’ve been since pandemic started, it was a blast.  Ran into a lot of cool people, and danced to some neuro beats on F1’s.  Just enough to enjoy the night but not too much to make Monday morning a scene of horror lol.
> 
> @andyturbo yup definitely gonna want to stop that for at least a few days before.  Note too people who take zoloft or related SSRI’s sometimes need to be off for an extended period of time before MDMA will properly work again.
> 
> My next true roll will probably be May, can’t wait too.  That’s one of my favorite months to roll, warmth is in the air, flowers are blooming, everyone’s feeling good summers right around the corner.
> 
> -GC


Thanks so much mate!


----------



## simstim

deficiT said:


> Holy Jesus that's more Molly than I think I'd ever want to eat in that period of time. I straight up can't binge on the stuff it doesn't have that compulsive drive for me. I just start feeling more like shit.
> 
> Ate .4g of probably the best MDMA I've ever had for an Excision show several years ago. Yeah, the show was fun, but I hardly remember it because I basically blacked out. Do remember grinding with some chicks which was fun, but I lost all my friends and had to meet up with them afterwards. And then when we got home, I halfway passed out and like puked while I was sleeping and wasn't aware. Good thing my buddy was there and helped me because I could've asphyxiated, like I was in that position.


That sounds fun. I love excision.

He came here a few years ago and my ex wife wouldn't allow me to go, lol


----------



## simstim

Woo woo!

It's Friday night! Who's rolling?

I got no money but managed to score some meth on a trade so that's where I am tonight!

Who's up partying?


----------



## andyturbo

simstim said:


> Woo woo!
> 
> It's Friday night! Who's rolling?
> 
> I got no money but managed to score some meth on a trade so that's where I am tonight!
> 
> Who's up partying?


*I feel ya brother..shard and alprazolam has invaded my vessel .. lock and load its time to burrn                               
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	


*


----------



## G_Chem

I spent my Friday night planning out a roll a month and a half from now, weighing out dosages, figuring which batch I wanna give a go.  Then went to bed at 9:30.  Fuck I’m getting old.

-GC


----------



## simstim

Yay my 3-MMC, 6-APB, isopropylphenidate, and 25e-NBOH blotters came today!!

Just 3-MMC so far. Feeling excellent.


----------



## G_Chem

simstim said:


> Yay my 3-MMC, 6-APB, isopropylphenidate, and 25e-NBOH blotters came today!!
> 
> Just 3-MMC so far. Feeling excellent.



Let me know your thoughts on 6-APB.  I’m thinking of trying it this summer (finally) as I’m far enough away from my cancer BS where I feel safer trying a new drug.  I’m thinking I’ll love it since I love 5-MAPB.  My only concern is what setting; festival or home…

-GC


----------



## simstim

G_Chem said:


> Let me know your thoughts on 6-APB.  I’m thinking of trying it this summer (finally) as I’m far enough away from my cancer BS where I feel safer trying a new drug.  I’m thinking I’ll love it since I love 5-MAPB.  My only concern is what setting; festival or home…
> 
> -GC


Will do!


----------



## simstim

G_Chem said:


> Let me know your thoughts on 6-APB.  I’m thinking of trying it this summer (finally) as I’m far enough away from my cancer BS where I feel safer trying a new drug.  I’m thinking I’ll love it since I love 5-MAPB.  My only concern is what setting; festival or home…
> 
> -GC


I keep considering adding the 6-APB to this 3-MMC. My only previous experience with 6-APB was with 4-MMC so I kinda want to try 6-APB solo.

I prefer 3-MMC over 5-APB and 5-MAPB. I think 3-MMC has what those are missing and think I would've enjoyed a combo.


----------



## simstim

G_Chem said:


> Let me know your thoughts on 6-APB.  I’m thinking of trying it this summer (finally) as I’m far enough away from my cancer BS where I feel safer trying a new drug.  I’m thinking I’ll love it since I love 5-MAPB.  My only concern is what setting; festival or home…
> 
> -GC


My previous experience of 4-MMC+6-APB was a major couch lock experience.

I have a gram to play with so I'm gonna plan to try dancing and see how that is


----------



## simstim

I think I'm gonna go snort 50mg of 6-APB and see how I feel. I've had 200mg so far of 3-MMC in three nasal doses.

Will report back.


----------



## simstim

55mg up the schnozz. 

Starting to feel even a whole lot more MDMA like all of a sudden.

6-APB tastes gross, but I love where this is going so far!!


----------



## G_Chem

Let me know how long it lasts too! The duration seems to vary amongst people.

-GC


----------



## simstim

G_Chem said:


> Let me know how long it lasts too! The duration seems to vary amongst people.
> 
> -GC


With intranasal administration (and already rolling on 3-MMC) that 55mg of 6-APB had me shooting up into the stratosphere like a rocket ship!! MDMA warmth started spreading like crazy out of nowhere.

This combo surpasses all my expectations for sure!

I still have ~1.8g 3-MMC and ~950mg 6-APB.

I think I'm likely to do combos with the rest too. This is just too good!


----------



## simstim

G_Chem said:


> Let me know how long it lasts too! The duration seems to vary amongst people.
> 
> -GC


I'll try to keep you in the loop on the time. Since I snorted it I'm thinking it might be shorter since no come up time.

Knowing me I'm likely to redose before I'm anything like down. I'll at least appraise you of how long I last without a redose.


----------



## simstim

Lol. Wow.

Just had another 31mg 6-APB and 21mg 3-MMC up the nose.

Feeling right up there with magic MDMA and 4-MMC.

Surely this is the best use of both of these substances so far.


----------



## hardtack

simstim said:


> Hey everybody!! Don't be shy!
> 
> Hope this works. PD feels so much more like a community because of threads similar to this.
> Happy rolling!


Oh Stim feeling good now ---well OK not like old days but hey Afrojack kicked it at Ultra so got some good vibes last week


----------



## hardtack

This was the REAL SH## and totally unbelievable 2016


----------



## simstim

I've been through 2g of 3-MMC and 1g of 6-APB over the last few days.

I've mixed both drugs with meth, marijuana, isopropylphenidate, and spice.

I've been retardedly high so many times.


----------



## hardtack

simstim said:


> I've been through 2g of 3-MMC and 1g of 6-APB over the last few days.
> 
> I've mixed both drugs with meth, marijuana, isopropylphenidate, and spice.
> 
> I've been retardedly high so many times.


Simstim I envy you 6 APB OMG and 3 MMC whoa major overkill there! "Major" WOW what happened? Just my good advise preload big time before that ....I usually down allot of steak and roast beef and see what adding NAPALM to a bon fire is like for real...Rolled easy and then hard on 3 MMC and Methylone and downed a big old steak and cheese sandwich and feelings shot through the roof in minutes.  Again it's not amount of chem's but the fuel for that fire! Tyrosine to Dopamine and boom it works literally fast --can feel effect as it happens and good big amino drink covers all the bases in the brain LOL! Protein drink and some oranges and big old smoothie...


----------



## andyturbo

simstim said:


> I think I'm gonna go snort 50mg of 6-APB and see how I feel. I've had 200mg so far of 3-MMC in three nasal doses.
> 
> Will report back.


Hope you had fun!


----------



## G_Chem

Gonna be one hell of a comedown lol but agreed man hope it was fun!

I got into small doses of Amph, Meth, and then fire cocaine on Friday plus the caffeine and Maca.  Haven’t felt that good off just stims in a looong time, couldn’t sleep all night of course.

-GC


----------



## simstim

I definitely overdid it the past few days several times.

Too much 3-MMC, too much 6-APB, too big of a meth shot, and too many redosed of isopropylphenidate.

I don't recommend adding more than one dose of isopropylphenidate to the combo above.

Shit got unpleasant yesterday. Was sweating like crazy and breathing to fast. I laid down on the bed and basically passed out for about 18-20 hours


----------



## simstim

I hope you're all high for this one!

Midnight star bomb


----------



## hardtack

simstim said:


> I hope you're all high for this one!
> 
> Midnight star bomb


Wow ----very old school music there ?


----------



## hardtack

One of my favorites to dance to right here---Techtonic dancing....


----------



## hardtack

I do not have to be a BRAIN Surgeon to explain to all of you that we use MDMA Molecule as the base for all Empathogens and Entactogens.  But that is only the keys to unlock the real drug ---The dopamine and Serotonin.   Each one is definitely a
different key when it start's the brain messaging.  Perhaps my favorite is the old 4- MEC did this too well with me. Can tell you had awesome experiences with my girlfriend and many many top expert dancers love to do it !  So that speaks volumes for that RC.
Others had awesome effects too.  Also it has allot to do with age and youth does play major factor with these Party chem's as I love to call them.  It does not matter how much but HOW MUCH FUEL yo feed that fire with.  Does the key to a high performance race car make it faster or more powerful?   No it's the Fuel and Combustion that drive those pistons. Same in your body....Tyrosine/Phenylalanine...... simple Brain Amino acid which converts.  So take some time to look up what Foods have allot of it.....??? There is your fuel for that fire ....! Oh must warn you too;  be careful like a bonfire you can douse it with bucket of Kerosene and Woosh.....it really happens and surge of dopamine will also take effect on the heart rate.  Would advise lots of hydration too.  How the feelings of love and bliss occur is still major mystery to me.  That is what I call- The  Magic....Seriously maybe it deals with our souls and sprits.  Perhaps that is why music is so connected to rolling?  Connection to energy connecting all of us , I can only assume!  Now for combining psychedelics and rolling that is up to the person. Guess it takes on whole new experience?  My only experience with this was 2C-B and very nice ----kind of hallucinating but at least in very secure environment.  But would have been good experience at festival or concert?  Also one thing that helps when others feeling the same experiences....seems to be ensuring and more comfortable.  A huge feeling of wonderful bond.   This definitely goes back to my youth days and
Heavy Metal Concerts.  Again that BASS hitting everybody with powerful message and effect.   I can say please look at the difference between ULTRA Miami 2016 and Ultra 2022. Look at the crowd! Speaks volumes of that Human Connection. And look at old Raves of 1990s too.   Hands down Bliss/ Connection was astronomical 





OH sorry I forgot to add that boost the Serotonin as well ----of course all Old Ravers know that one..... 5-HTP !


----------



## G_Chem

hardtack said:


> I do not have to be a BRAIN Surgeon to explain to all of you that we use MDMA Molecule as the base for all Empathogens and Entactogens.  But that is only the keys to unlock the real drug ---The dopamine and Serotonin.   Each one is definitely a
> different key when it start's the brain messaging.  Perhaps my favorite is the old 4- MEC did this too well with me. Can tell you had awesome experiences with my girlfriend and many many top expert dancers love to do it !  So that speaks volumes for that RC.
> Others had awesome effects too.  Also it has allot to do with age and youth does play major factor with these Party chem's as I love to call them.  It does not matter how much but HOW MUCH FUEL yo feed that fire with.  Does the key to a high performance race car make it faster or more powerful?   No it's the Fuel and Combustion that drive those pistons. Same in your body....Tyrosine/Phenylalanine...... simple Brain Amino acid which converts.  So take some time to look up what Foods have allot of it.....??? There is your fuel for that fire ....! Oh must warn you too;  be careful like a bonfire you can douse it with bucket of Kerosene and Woosh.....it really happens and surge of dopamine will also take effect on the heart rate.  Would advise lots of hydration too.  How the feelings of love and bliss occur is still major mystery to me.  That is what I call- The  Magic....Seriously maybe it deals with our souls and sprits.  Perhaps that is why music is so connected to rolling?  Connection to energy connecting all of us , I can only assume!  Now for combining psychedelics and rolling that is up to the person. Guess it takes on whole new experience?  My only experience with this was 2C-B and very nice ----kind of hallucinating but at least in very secure environment.  But would have been good experience at festival or concert?  Also one thing that helps when others feeling the same experiences....seems to be ensuring and more comfortable.  A huge feeling of wonderful bond.   This definitely goes back to my youth days and
> Heavy Metal Concerts.  Again that BASS hitting everybody with powerful message and effect.   I can say please look at the difference between ULTRA Miami 2016 and Ultra 2022. Look at the crowd! Speaks volumes of that Human Connection. And look at old Raves of 1990s too.   Hands down Bliss/ Connection was astronomical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH sorry I forgot to add that boost the Serotonin as well ----of course all Old Ravers know that one..... 5-HTP !



While I got respect for what you say, it screams rose tinted glasses.

The only thing I think might’ve been different is the synthesis route in the 90’s used mostly Leuckart MDMA.  Folks in the 90’s definitely tore up the dance floor quite a bit more than they do now.

-GC


----------



## hardtack

For sure G Chem --I think it also gave allot more surge in dopamine back then much like Methamphetamine does with release.  It was 50/50 pure back then ...meaning 50% went into the dopamine surge and 50% went to probably emotions and feelings part of the brain activity as well as the body of course. Felt this allot back in 2015 to 2017 while triple dosing the good old Methylone. Since it was not one big 200 mg pill but split over 3 doses at 100mg was a steady build up to feeling identical and many respects to the old SASS Molly of 1996.  But was allot younger and who knows brain cells younger and fresh back then?  Sure this also enhanced effects too.  Also maturity brings on control and much less hyperactivity already present in youth. 
Certainly heart  was way stronger then and that could handle the rise in BP and Heart Rate.  But actually all clubbing did back from 2008 to 2018 was pretty wild and somewhat comparable to 1990s. Just more light and sounds -everyone running around with Cell phones teens and now. Music was super good from back then 2005 to 2018 so that helped rage  more.  Maybe youth today emotionally different then back  in the day?  Everybody has own experience and that is what I Equate much of my comment above us to.  How I did and saw things and still do.  I also experimented to get that 3 test comparison and fell into place.  Trust me that Fuel deal is spot on 1 million percent not 100.  many times during a roll would throw down even beef jerky  and say chicken breast meat or egg whites for breakfast. after blasting all night and barely able to get up hit that building block and within 10 minutes felt recuperation  literally. It worked and well no surprise.  Do it the natural way and foods need to break down and body directs them again HOW that happens---- needs to be explained? Guess the stomach breaks down organics to convert to vitamins and  we all need daily.


----------



## ItsAFunThing

Oops, I did it again, at a psy-trance party no less. Spent a small fortune on water bottles and ate a full lemon overnight probably lol.
Took 2c-b at the afterparty with friends and it was weird. Felt dumb and had this strangely pleasant tinnitus.
Good shit...


----------



## G_Chem

Friday it’s finally happening.  Haven’t rolled since around NYE and got those butterflies like the old days, haven’t actually been this excited about something in a long time.  Will report back on what I’m sure will be one hell of a weekend.

-GC


----------



## somnilicious

G_Chem said:


> While I got respect for what you say, it screams rose tinted glasses.
> 
> The only thing I think might’ve been different is the synthesis route in the 90’s used mostly Leuckart MDMA.  Folks in the 90’s definitely tore up the dance floor quite a bit more than they do now.
> 
> -GC


I think it was just that in the 90's *everyone* in the venue was rolling on MDMA as it was easier to find MDMA and much more likely that the pill was infact MDXX. Everyone at the venues I went to in CF in the 90's were guaranteed to be rolling on one of the 4-5 MDMA presses that would be circulating at the time.

Maybe I'm wrong as I'm not as familiar with the scene now a days. MDMA is MDMA but only if you can find it. It was just so much more plentiful and abundant so everyone was rolling.

It was stupid in retrospect but we never tested our pills because we never had to. I could always pick up MDXX pills for my weekend venue night of from 1 of 20 or so local sources and never had to worry about the contents. Almost everyone in my HS was rolling weekly or bi-weekly( I know..stupid..but harm reduction was still a few years away and the internet was in it's infancy). Out of the hundreds of times I rolled i never bought anything other than MDXX and only ever heard of 2 instances of friends buying bunk pills(1 was DMX four leaf clovers and the other was some pill you could buy at Walmart shaped like an arrow).

I'm sure that if I was to take MDMA today that the effects would have become dampened or at least changed due to age and simply the law of diminishing returns(not being fresh or new) but I also know that there are younger people out there taking MDMA for their first times and having their minds blown just as mine was 25 or so odd years ago. The magic is still there if you're able to find it. We just get older, more experienced, mature, perhaps slightly more jaded and the MDMA experience changes along with the chemistry of our aging minds. I'll always have my memories and for today that's good enough for me. Been there done that and I've got the acid burns to prove it. I'm content to simply enjoy the occasional LSD, cacti or shroom trip. I'll leave the rolling to the young bucks. It's too much for my aging body to conptimplate, much less partake of.... Enjoy!!


----------



## G_Chem

somnilicious said:


> I think it was just that in the 90's *everyone* in the venue was rolling on pure MDMA as it was easier to find MDMA and much more likely that the pill was infact MDXX. Everyone at the venues I went to in CF in the 90's were guaranteed to be rolling on one of the 4-5 MDMA presses that would be circulating at the time.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong as I'm not as familiar with the scene now a days. MDMA is MDMA but only if you can find it. It was just so much more plentiful and abundant so everyone was rolling.
> 
> It was stupid in retrospect but we never tested our pills because we never had to. I could always pick up MDXX pills for my weekend venue night of from 1 of 20 or so local sources and never had to worry about the contents. Almost everyone in my HS was rolling weekly or bi-weekly( I know..stupid..but harm reduction was still a few years away and the internet was in it's infancy). Out of the hundreds of times I rolled i never bought anything other than MDXX and only ever heard of 2 instances of friends buying bunk pills(1 was DMX four leaf clovers and the other was some pill you could buy at Walmart shaped like an arrow).
> 
> I'm sure that if I was to take MDMA today that the effects would have become dampened or at least changed due to age and simply the law of diminishing returns(not being fresh or new) but I also know that there are younger people out there taking MDMA for their first times and having their minds blown just as mine was 25 or so odd years ago. The magic is still there if you're able to find it. We just get older, more experienced, mature, perhaps slightly more jaded and the MDMA experience changes along with the chemistry of our aging minds. I'll always have my memories and for today that's good enough for me. Been there done that and I've got the acid burns to prove it. I'm content to simply enjoy the occasional LSD, cacti or shroom trip. I'll leave the rolling to the young bucks. It's too much for my aging body to conptimplate, much less partake of.... Enjoy!!



Oh yea I watched a first timer last weekend have that ego shattering first roll we all hopefully remember and cherish.  I still roll beautifully too.  But her experience was just great to even be around, that roll that gets your roll going harder by proxy.

I’m saying though I truly believe the 90’s MDMA was slightly different in that it seemed to have more jaw gurning energy than stuff from 2000 on.  Not that all the stuff after was worse, in fact IMO MDMA has only been getting better since I first tried some in 05.  But when I see videos from back then I see a vibe and energy that can’t seem to be matched today, every single person is moving without fail.  Nowadays you got cuddle puddled people, you got the dancers like myself but the dance style and even the music itself is less frantic.  I feel music os always an expression of people’s mindset at that particular time.

Whatever the case I’m still having a damn good time on the MDMA and MDA of today  btw good to see you around.

-GC


----------



## somnilicious

G_Chem said:


> Oh yea I watched a first timer last weekend have that ego shattering first roll we all hopefully remember and cherish.  I still roll beautifully too.  But her experience was just great to even be around, that roll that gets your roll going harder by proxy.
> 
> I’m saying though I truly believe the 90’s MDMA was slightly different in that it seemed to have more jaw gurning energy than stuff from 2000 on.  Not that all the stuff after was worse, in fact IMO MDMA has only been getting better since I first tried some in 05.  But when I see videos from back then I see a vibe and energy that can’t seem to be matched today, every single person is moving without fail.  Nowadays you got cuddle puddled people, you got the dancers like myself but the dance style and even the music itself is less frantic.  I feel music os always an expression of people’s mindset at that particular time.
> 
> Whatever the case I’m still having a damn good time on the MDMA and MDA of today  btw good to see you around.
> 
> -GC


1st time will always be magic and the vibe and energy from an MDMA virgin is contagious and would probably make me feel like I was rolling without even taking any MDMA.

And thanks..... It's good to be seen.


----------



## simstim

I've definitely felt like I was rolling when I wasn't before. Usually it was because of listening to really loud dnb in my car and getting so pumped up.


----------



## BlueBull

simstim said:


> I've definitely felt like I was rolling when I wasn't before. Usually it was because of listening to really loud dnb in my car and getting so pumped up.


For sure, I'm a major DnB-head myself and I definitely know the feeling. I oftentimes go completely mental in my car when a good track comes on, which after a while makes me feel like I'm rolling. Probably looking like a proper maniac too  I usually end up speeding, without noticing it, BPM goes and so the speed seems to creep up as well. Other genres I listen to have this effect on me as well but nothing near as intense as DnB. There's nothing like a car with a good sound system (love my Harman/Kardon) turned way up and some good tunes pumping out of the speakers, it's like your being swallowed by the music, more than at parties even


----------



## G_Chem

I’ve got a lot of genres that seem to give me this effect but DnB not too much.  I only like certain kinds, not about the more classic DnB style.  I like funky neuro DnB type shit.

But I’m fully open to changing, used to not be a fan of House and now I love it.

It’s just like in the late 90’s though when people say DnB brought bad vibes to the scene, well I see that all kind of playing out again in present day.  My favorite festival that used to be about heavy wubs and cool intricate experimental psychedelic stuff has gone to a lot of DnB and makes me kinda sad.

Thankfully they still got a stage that represents their old roots, badass Void system with just enough lights to see the stage and speakers.  No blinding lasers or strobe lights to make me have a headache in 2.5secs.  Just insane sound in a beautiful low key environment.  Good times.

-GC


----------



## simstim

I like really dark heavy alien dnb. I might subject my buddy to some here in a minute.


----------



## simstim




----------



## simstim

I'm thinking about getting some pills the next time I have some cash. I have not rolled in months.

I would get some more 6-APB but it's a lot cheaper, quicker, and less hassle to get MDMA. My guy is right down the street and he delivers. Lol.


----------



## Arnold




----------



## new2drugs

G_Chem said:


> Friday it’s finally happening.  Haven’t rolled since around NYE and got those butterflies like the old days, haven’t actually been this excited about something in a long time.  Will report back on what I’m sure will be one hell of a weekend.
> 
> -GC


How was it?


----------



## G_Chem

new2drugs said:


> How was it?



Absolutely amazing 

Honestly the whole weekend was one to remember, this years been popping off with so many great underground festivals, venues and crews coming to life.

The sound systems were stellar and the I really know a lot of people in the crowd.  It’s a festival I’ve been with since the very beginning.

But got 2-3 more amazing festivals to go this summer.

The rolls though were exactly as I expect, lots of dancing, talking, meeting new people, meeting old friends, and more dancing.

-GC


----------



## new2drugs

G_Chem said:


> Absolutely amazing
> 
> Honestly the whole weekend was one to remember, this years been popping off with so many great underground festivals, venues and crews coming to life.
> 
> The sound systems were stellar and the I really know a lot of people in the crowd.  It’s a festival I’ve been with since the very beginning.
> 
> But got 2-3 more amazing festivals to go this summer.
> 
> The rolls though were exactly as I expect, lots of dancing, talking, meeting new people, meeting old friends, and more dancing.
> 
> -GC


Cool. Where bout are these festivals


----------



## G_Chem

new2drugs said:


> Cool. Where bout are these festivals



Midwest, tiny little local festivals.  Big sound, tiny production.  Around here it’s all about what sound systems you are bringing too.

-GC


----------



## new2drugs

G_Chem said:


> Midwest, tiny little local festivals.  Big sound, tiny production.  Around here it’s all about what sound systems you are bringing too.
> 
> -GC


Cool..I'm in UK so miles away..


----------



## G_Chem

new2drugs said:


> Cool..I'm in UK so miles away..



Many 

Yea US scene is so big there’s some good niche underground stuff just can be hard to find sometimes.

-GC


----------



## SableTheFreakshow

Got in the first of a few orders since hitting up the darknetz for the first time in years,
An mdma sample, 
Feel like I am on cloud 9,
Really need to sort my fricking hormones though, 
Saw some local chick I'd never met before who looks like Hayley from paramore and felt myself frigging melting...

Still feels great to have good MD, and to have dosed perfect so I lack the teeth grinding but keep finding myself starting to clench the jaw...
Feels good feeling human once again.


----------



## wormsr

Hello, anyone can advise for dosing properly over a couple days? Would it be improper to take MDA skip the next and then take MDMA the following? I've done back to back days, but don't want to bother if I wont feel anything on the third


----------



## G_Chem

wormsr said:


> Hello, anyone can advise for dosing properly over a couple days? Would it be improper to take MDA skip the next and then take MDMA the following? I've done back to back days, but don't want to bother if I wont feel anything on the third



I do back to back all the time, I know it well including when MDA is thrown into the mix.

A couple of rules: 

-Never go more than 2 nights in a row, you’ll feel the third night but the effect isn’t worth how shit you’ll feel after.
-If using MDA use it on the last night, it releases a lot more serotonin than MDMA (believe it or not) and will make any rolls after feel weak unless you add MDA in again.
-Make sure you keep topped off on antioxidants during the festival .

-GC


----------



## new2drugs

G_Chem said:


> I do back to back all the time, I know it well including when MDA is thrown into the mix.
> 
> A couple of rules:
> 
> -Never go more than 2 nights in a row, you’ll feel the third night but the effect isn’t worth how shit you’ll feel after.
> -If using MDA use it on the last night, it releases a lot more serotonin than MDMA (believe it or not) and will make any rolls after feel weak unless you add MDA in again.
> -Make sure you keep topped off on antioxidants during the festival .
> 
> -GC


So things like orange juice helps?


----------



## G_Chem

new2drugs said:


> So things like orange juice helps?



Yup, I personally eat a lot of berries when I roll.  Anything high in antioxidants will do, supplements too.

-GC


----------



## new2drugs

G_Chem said:


> Yup, I personally eat a lot of berries when I roll.  Anything high in antioxidants will do, supplements too.
> 
> -GC


Thanks

So this before you roll like a few hours?

The effect of this makes the high better??


----------



## G_Chem

new2drugs said:


> Thanks
> 
> So this before you roll like a few hours?
> 
> The effect of this makes the high better??



Kind of yea, in the couple of days before and especially after I’ll consume more antioxidants than normal.  It doesn’t make the high better in the short term but does allow the user to retain the magic so subsequent rolls are still good.

I wouldn’t use OJ beforehand due to its acidity but would consume during or after the roll.

Look up my thread on “Science behind the OJ Trick” where I go over another reason orange juice can potentiate some drugs.

-GC


----------



## new2drugs

Ok got it. Hand full of blueberries at 5pm. Drop about 8pm


----------



## wormsr

G_Chem said:


> I do back to back all the time, I know it well including when MDA is thrown into the mix.
> 
> A couple of rules:
> 
> -Never go more than 2 nights in a row, you’ll feel the third night but the effect isn’t worth how shit you’ll feel after.
> -If using MDA use it on the last night, it releases a lot more serotonin than MDMA (believe it or not) and will make any rolls after feel weak unless you add MDA in again.
> -Make sure you keep topped off on antioxidants during the festival .
> 
> -GC


So it would be best to do 2 days in a row? Was going to roll night 1 and night 3 was not going to do 3 days in a row.


----------



## ItsAFunThing

Hey folks, what's a good way to turn MDMA HCL into crystals? I might have this nice clean shiny powder but what I really want is a huge freaking crystal just for the bragging rights and cheeky bitter licks sometimes. I'm not very good at chemistry but I'm assuming that first I would need to dissolve the salt in something (isopropyl alcohol? Or just regular distilled water?) and then give it something to crystallize onto (this is trickier - I remember making NaCl crystals when I was a kid but those needed a copper wire to crystallize onto, and I don't want a smelly wire in my crystal of joy). Any advice?


----------



## G_Chem

ItsAFunThing said:


> Hey folks, what's a good way to turn MDMA HCL into crystals? I might have this nice clean shiny powder but what I really want is a huge freaking crystal just for the bragging rights and cheeky bitter licks sometimes. I'm not very good at chemistry but I'm assuming that first I would need to dissolve the salt in something (isopropyl alcohol? Or just regular distilled water?) and then give it something to crystallize onto (this is trickier - I remember making NaCl crystals when I was a kid but those needed a copper wire to crystallize onto, and I don't want a smelly wire in my crystal of joy). Any advice?



Generally most of the big chunks of “crystal” you see is actually fused HCl.  They bring it to melting point then allow to cool in solid chunks.  If it’s pretty pure these chunks will show signs of crystallization despite still being more a mass of many smaller crystals melted together.

You can still grow nice crystals though, try to slowly evaporate a solution of alcohol (any of 3 most common ones will do, methanol, ethanol or iso) and MDMA.  The slower the better.  I’ve heard crystals can range from 100-200mg in size sometimes as large as a gram.  The larger ones take very pure product and slow re-X.

-GC


----------



## simstim

I dunno about mdma but with meth it's much easier to condense and grow larger crystals out of 99% methanol (heet) VS recrystallization from water. I recommend using as small of an amount of methanol as possible and then circling it slowly in a bowl in front of a fan. It will just get thicker and thicker until it starts growing shards.

Man my x man is the shit.  He's always got great pills. These really tasted like old school mdma. STRONG flavor of mdma!

This is the shit that everybody is looking for on the real!

Definitely no meh-dma to these.


----------



## simstim

Have you guys ever had your mdma stolen? 

When I left this morning to go hangout with my family all day I had 16 rolls in the drawer and two in my pocket. 

When I got back there were only 6 pills in my drawer. The other bag that had 9 pills in it is gone and this bag that IS there was not tied by me. 

The way I tie bags is a signature and this bag was tied the exact opposite of how I tie them and left laying next to a bag of weed and another bag which were both tied by me.

My "friend" who i met in rehab several years ago was here all day and him claiming that he didn't take them is lame. Who else could or would?

We've been having all kinds of problems, but I definitely don't trust him anymore. I mean come on my x pills? He really doesn't understand that when I roll I get myself a ten pack of pills and take a few days off from the world. Of course I'm going to see that MY drug of choice is missing immediately.

He doesn't really get that psychedelics and empathogens are my drugs of choice, not meth (his doc). I like meth on occasion, I even like shooting it, but I'm not a meth head and I keep seeing that shit in his friends. Thievery, lying, fighting, problems with the law. I don't have time for any of that shit. 

What I don't normally understand is that most drug users are not like me. Most would rob you blind before going a day without getting high while if I'm broke I just don't even think about getting high. 

At least this guy has to get out of here in the next couple of days. 

TL;DR
Someone I trusted stole most of my x pills.

He's got to go for sure now. Apparently he doesn't know that would be like me jacking half of his meth and then claiming it was someone else.

I was buying meth from him mostly to help him out with cash. Then I got myself and the 2C-B fairy some mdma to enjoy and then bam stolen. 

What do you say in a situation like that?

Whatever it is I'm not helping out anymore "friends" by letting them stay with me. Even if they are dying and homeless like this guy is. 

Guy has done nothing but eat my food, trash my apartment, create problems, and now it looks like he would even steal my drugs.


----------



## AussieJoe

That sux mate its a horrible feeling and low act thieving from someone who helping you ....once someone does that trust is broken..hope you sort it out


----------



## lonelyDude

simstim said:


> Have you guys ever had your mdma stolen?
> 
> When I left this morning to go hangout with my family all day I had 16 rolls in the drawer and two in my pocket.
> 
> When I got back there were only 6 pills in my drawer. The other bag that had 9 pills in it is gone and this bag that IS there was not tied by me.
> 
> The way I tie bags is a signature and this bag was tied the exact opposite of how I tie them and left laying next to a bag of weed and another bag which were both tied by me.
> 
> My "friend" who i met in rehab several years ago was here all day and him claiming that he didn't take them is lame. Who else could or would?
> 
> We've been having all kinds of problems, but I definitely don't trust him anymore. I mean come on my x pills? He really doesn't understand that when I roll I get myself a ten pack of pills and take a few days off from the world. Of course I'm going to see that MY drug of choice is missing immediately.
> 
> He doesn't really get that psychedelics and empathogens are my drugs of choice, not meth (his doc). I like meth on occasion, I even like shooting it, but I'm not a meth head and I keep seeing that shit in his friends. Thievery, lying, fighting, problems with the law. I don't have time for any of that shit.
> 
> What I don't normally understand is that most drug users are not like me. Most would rob you blind before going a day without getting high while if I'm broke I just don't even think about getting high.
> 
> At least this guy has to get out of here in the next couple of days.
> 
> TL;DR
> Someone I trusted stole most of my x pills.
> 
> He's got to go for sure now. Apparently he doesn't know that would be like me jacking half of his meth and then claiming it was someone else.
> 
> I was buying meth from him mostly to help him out with cash. Then I got myself and the 2C-B fairy some mdma to enjoy and then bam stolen.
> 
> What do you say in a situation like that?
> 
> Whatever it is I'm not helping out anymore "friends" by letting them stay with me. Even if they are dying and homeless like this guy is.
> 
> Guy has done nothing but eat my food, trash my apartment, create problems, and now it looks like he would even steal my drugs.



thats shit as meth is killing this country I wont hang with them they are too unpredictable.

or probably too predictable depending how you look at it.


----------



## simstim

Pop up rave in the lounge!! 





						💙 PLUR 💙 - Fuckin' trip on ecstacy!!!! Hump day pop up RAVE!!
					






					bluelight.org


----------



## simstim

Shit. I just popped a good roll. How is everybody else feeling tonight?


----------



## simstim




----------



## ItsAFunThing

simstim said:


> Shit. I just popped a good roll. How is everybody else feeling tonight?


I'm on my tolerance break. Going to a festival in a week, gonna need all the serotonin I can produce.


----------



## simstim

I'm about to go up to the store and see about trying this other guys x pills. He told me yesterday that I could get a couple of testers today and said he could beat my current man's price. 

We shall see. 

I'm rolling already. A little while ago I did a shot of meth and then chewed a pill. I love the combination of mdma and methamphetamine. To me it feels more like 4-MMC when you combine them.


----------



## simstim

I can give you house!!! 
Sex... Drugs.. And house!!


----------



## ItsAFunThing

simstim said:


> chewed a pill


That can't be delicious
I understand a cheeky early morning finger dip, but chewing up a full dose? Pass


----------



## simstim

So the dude at the liquor store just gave me two of the same pills that I was already getting and said he would beat my dudes price for a ten pack by $10.

LOL. I thought my dude was cheap already.

I've gotta say I never saw mdma becoming as cheap as it has. I guess not having to source precursors from trees is the real reason it's like this now. I'm certainly not complaining!! 

Get up 2 da track
666 is back


----------



## G_Chem

I just got back from quite possibly one of the best festivals I’ve ever been to… Maybe 200-300 people.  The sense of community was unparalleled.  Every single person felt like a close friend instantly.  Despite being so small there was people there that drove all the way from Georgia.

I’m in love with Void Acoustics.  I honestly thought they were all hype based on the flashy design but damn are they good.  They feel like a versatile rig to me, everything sounds good.  Best way I can describe the sound is heavy hitting and industrial.  Whereas F1’s have a more tribal feel.

One night rolled on 120mg MDMA, 60mg MDA and 40mg 5-MAPB.  Was flying..  First time in awhile I was really sad to see it end.  I think we all were there.

-GC


----------



## simstim

G_Chem said:


> I just got back from quite possibly one of the best festivals I’ve ever been to… Maybe 200-300 people.  The sense of community was unparalleled.  Every single person felt like a close friend instantly.  Despite being so small there was people there that drove all the way from Georgia.
> 
> I’m in love with Void Acoustics.  I honestly thought they were all hype based on the flashy design but damn are they good.  They feel like a versatile rig to me, everything sounds good.  Best way I can describe the sound is heavy hitting and industrial.  Whereas F1’s have a more tribal feel.
> 
> One night rolled on 120mg MDMA, 60mg MDA and 40mg 5-MAPB.  Was flying..  First time in awhile I was really sad to see it end.  I think we all were there.
> 
> -GC


That sounds amazing. I haven't been to a festival in years. 

I've been sitting around in the dark on mdma thinking about all these people I used to know because I used to play pool at the bar with them everyday.

One of them who was kind of the source of the party died the day before my birthday this year. Kind of put a damper on celebrating my birthday. 

I dunno why I've been thinking about it but we always went to his house to continue the party when the bar closed.

Lol. I guess I'm a little emotional tonight rolling. I've been thinking about the good times all night. 

I keep thinking I've always been lucky enough to party with the cool people. All though school and even at the bar. Even on bluelight I get to party with the cool people. 

I think I'm gonna chew another pill. 

Party on bluelight


----------



## simstim

Yeah.  2x hits of 25e-NBOH.  And one good x pill. I'm looking forward to this flip.


----------



## andyturbo

simstim said:


> Yeah.  2x hits of 25e-NBOH.  And one good x pill. I'm looking forward to this flip.


Have fun man!


----------



## ItsAFunThing

I did a Nexus flip recently with 15mg 2c-b and 80 mg MDMA eaten together in one capsule. Chased it with an orange juice. 
It was probably the most euphoric and ecstatic state I've experienced in all my years of tripping. I'd even say that my first "real" roll pales in comparison. What a mind-blowing combination of physical, mental and emotional euphoria! The fun part was from around +1:00 to +5:00. I could feel every nervous ending in my body and any stimulation of those was orgasmic. Needless to say, it was fairly hard to get off the bed or do anything at all. It was a very incapacitating state, even compared to high MDMA doses.  Good thing I didn't go for 120 + 25 (full doses). However, I'm considering preparing a redose in advance next time I experiment with this combination. Something like 80+15 / 60 + 12 3-4 hours in.  
I tried Nexus flip with different timings and they were good in their own regard, but this here takes 1st place for me so far. Very intense stuff.

Also woke up with bruises on my feet thumbs. Weird stuff, might have been caused by excessive vasoconstriction. Or maybe I just walked into something accidentally.


----------



## simstim

ItsAFunThing said:


> I did a Nexus flip recently with 15mg 2c-b and 80 mg MDMA eaten together in one capsule. Chased it with an orange juice.
> It was probably the most euphoric and ecstatic state I've experienced in all my years of tripping. I'd even say that my first "real" roll pales in comparison. What a mind-blowing combination of physical, mental and emotional euphoria! The fun part was from around +1:00 to +5:00. I could feel every nervous ending in my body and any stimulation of those was orgasmic. Needless to say, it was fairly hard to get off the bed or do anything at all. It was a very incapacitating state, even compared to high MDMA doses.  Good thing I didn't go for 120 + 25 (full doses). However, I'm considering preparing a redose in advance next time I experiment with this combination. Something like 80+15 / 60 + 12 3-4 hours in.
> I tried Nexus flip with different timings and they were good in their own regard, but this here takes 1st place for me so far. Very intense stuff.
> 
> Also woke up with bruises on my feet thumbs. Weird stuff, might have been caused by excessive vasoconstriction. Or maybe I just walked into something accidentally.


Nexus flip is the shit. I tried it for the first time recently. Youtube got me on a deep dark tunnel listening to the EDM group 666 right after I snorted 25mg of 2c-b and on mdma then, too!

This video is about some crazy Spanish vampire looking shit made up by a couple of Deutsch men. I think listening to 666 albums on youtube was insanity while nexus flipping. Try out a whole album of el ultimo 666 while Nexus flipping and maybe you will begin to understand?!






I've popped a few good ~180mg MDMA pills throughout the day today and had a few canned rum cocktails. Lately my neighbor came through with some spice. Spice + MDMA is crazy. I made a thread about it once and I think only one other person had the nuts to try it. Some crazy guy from the land of oz. Try it one day if you can MDMA + a full agonist cannibinoid. BOOM!!


----------



## ItsAFunThing

simstim said:


> Nexus flip is the shit. I tried it for the first time recently. Youtube got me on a deep dark tunnel listening to the EDM group 666 right after I snorted 25mg of 2c-b and on mdma then, too!
> 
> This video is about some crazy Spanish vampire looking shit made up by a couple of Deutsch men. I think listening to 666 albums on youtube was insanity while nexus flipping. Try out a whole album of el ultimo 666 while Nexus flipping and maybe you will begin to understand?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've popped a few good ~180mg MDMA pills throughout the day today and had a few canned rum cocktails. Lately my neighbor came through with some spice. Spice + MDMA is crazy. I made a thread about it once and I think only one other person had the nuts to try it. Some crazy guy from the land of oz. Try it one day if you can MDMA + a full agonist cannibinoid. BOOM!!


That's some ancient stuff you've got there. I think we had that track as our ”wake up music” in one of the summer camps I went to as a kid. Dunno about spice. It was always very dysphoric to me and one bad trip made me give up spice for good. For me 2cb is always about slower music. It beats the desire for full on psychedelic I get from Mdma. This was the soundtrack for my nexus flip peak: 



Spoiler: Music










Pure sex honestly, and very fitting


----------



## simstim

I did a nexus flip tonight. Down from the 2cb but I just popped another x pill.


----------



## simstim

Mdma, Marijuana, and coffee is the combo tonight!! 

Take this piece of my heart!!


----------



## simstim

So apparently my new norm is to sleep all day and spend all night every night snorting mdma, smoking Marijuana/vaping delta 8 thc, and drinking coffee.

I've been doing it everyday like this for awhile now.

The thc is essential. The coffee is just a bonus.






Tonight my cat keeps licking my arm.


----------



## ItsAFunThing

simstim said:


> So apparently my new norm is to sleep all day and spend all night every night snorting mdma, smoking Marijuana/vaping delta 8 thc, and drinking coffee.
> 
> I've been doing it everyday like this for awhile now.
> 
> The thc is essential. The coffee is just a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight my cat keeps licking my arm.


Sounds like a common music festival regime to me. You coming to the mainstage today man? :D


----------



## simstim

Today I woke up really early and decided to roll so I snorted about 90mg of mdma. 

I just snorted a 45mg booster that hit me so hard I had to lay down. 

Good morning bluelight!! I'm rolling @ 7am!!


----------



## simstim

Tonight is a two pill night. 

I just lit up a big stogie. A #59 sweet

Any of you guys ever smoked a large cigar while rolling? 

I found a new genre. Kilo music





						Kilos anybody?? Cop a chicken dawg! Get it by the pound too!
					

Post any song that is about moving keys or pounds!!!!!!!




					bluelight.org


----------



## Kaden_Nite

simstim said:


> Any of you guys ever smoked a large cigar while rolling?


Nobody really smokes blunts in Australia, but I once carefully emptied out a cigarillo (small cigar) and filled it with grinded weed for a cypress hill show.

It really kicked the pills up to 11!

We missed the train home that night because we were doing lines of K off the table at a closed restaurant and time just sort of... dissolved.

Oh well, fun night.


----------



## simstim

Molly Molly


----------



## G_Chem

Kaden_Nite said:


> Nobody really smokes blunts in Australia, but I once carefully emptied out a cigarillo (small cigar) and filled it with grinded weed for a cypress hill show.
> 
> It really kicked the pills up to 11!
> 
> We missed the train home that night because we were doing lines of K off the table at a closed restaurant and time just sort of... dissolved.
> 
> Oh well, fun night.



Yea blunts are big in some parts of the US.  I know quite a few people that only smoke blunts.  To me it’s a waste plus I’m not one to often share my weed.

Weed to me is different than most people.  Since I use it in a more medicinal manner I don’t often share it cuz I don’t feel like getting high high.  Then I’ll often get the impression others look at me as stingy.  I give away enough other drugs where your ass can sit there and watch me take a hit lol.  For many it’s a social drug to be used with all, so I just walk off for a second and take one quick.

-GC


----------



## simstim

I usually smoke herb from a bowl.

Last night I was smoking a big fat tobacco cigar. I just popped another roll about half an hour ago.

Whew!


----------



## simstim

I just returned from walking to the dollar tree and the post office on mdma. Fun times


----------



## Kaden_Nite

G_Chem said:


> Yea blunts are big in some parts of the US. I know quite a few people that only smoke blunts. To me it’s a waste plus I’m not one to often share my weed.


Yeah, I find joints a waste but, to each their own.

There are some people I will always share with, and I do enjoy smoking in groups, but I'm also absolutely content to smoke by myself, for my own reasons, even if that means excusing myself from a setting for a minute to smoke.

I like smoking before restaurants to enhance taste, or especially if someone insists on going to _the cinema.. _the price of going to the movies these days, it had better be a four dimensional experience!


----------



## Kaden_Nite

simstim said:


> I just returned from walking to the dollar tree and the post office on mdma. Fun times


You've been at it for a good 12 hours now, are your pills mixed with a bit of speed or do you just get a longer effect than others?

I don't really do MDMA anymore, but I definitely seemed to get a longer lasting high than others for some reason.. maybe because I kept topping up


----------



## simstim

Kaden_Nite said:


> You've been at it for a good 12 hours now, are your pills mixed with a bit of speed or do you just get a longer effect than others?
> 
> I don't really do MDMA anymore, but I definitely seemed to get a longer lasting high than others for some reason.. maybe because I kept topping up


It's because of redosing that I go for so long.

If I snort half of one of these pills I'm good rolling for a few hours. Heck even a fourth of a pill.

I just snorted a fourth of a pill and I am actually pretty freaking high.

This is my plan for the night


----------



## simstim




----------



## JackARoe

The MDMA board has been the least visited by me.   But some kind soul paid it forward and had it land in my possession.  It has been 15 years since I took any.  My main years were from 1984-86, the legal times.  You could walk into a college bar back then in Texas and buy a 120 mg genuine pill.  It was said to come from the universities  and was diverted from therapy sessions. Was like that till it became illegal.  Then the black market took over. I have taken it 3 times since it became illegal.  All genuine but lower dosed.

Looking forward to doing a little more research before I indulge again so many years later.   But that is part of the fun!  I am a little more aged and need a little more harm reduction.  But I assume Sasha and Ann Shulgin indulged late in life too.


----------



## simstim

I be rolling

Here's some new shit from YouTube


----------



## xtcgrrrl

So guys, I have 2 punishers left and 1 Tesla. I wanna go to this concert on Friday next with my bf, but I ALSO want the roll to last the entire night so we can fuck a lot. I’m too paranoid to bring drugs into the venue, so gotta pop them before, then head in. So I’m tryna work out timing - if the show is an hour and a half, and we gotta get back to the hotel after, let’s just assume a total time of no more than 3 hours for the concert. Then that leaves 3 more hours (MDMA generally only lasts 6 hours.) is there some way to extend the peak? Normally what I would do is: pop one before going in, pop second JUST as we’re peaking, then crush/snort 1 half each upon arrival at the hotel. But idk…there’s too many possible variations on this BECAUSE I will also have access to at least 4 hits lsd and/or shrooms as chocolate edibles or in geltab form. I’m actually leaning towards taking the shrooms (or lsd) for the concert and saving the e for arrival at hotel. That seems to work because: 1. Trippy stuff for visuals at concert 2. Can save the e for an environment where we control all the important variables such as temperature control,can lie down, etc 3. Everyone knows that when candyflipping or hippie flipping it’s super important to take the stuff that makes you trip FIRST, otherwise it’ll drown out the MDMA if you take it after, which I learned the hard way over 20 years ago lol. So therefore we could still be a little bit tripping when we start and that would be fine. 

Help I need some advice, how would YOU structure it if you had access to all of the above and just wanted a REALLY memorable night


----------



## xtcgrrrl

Oh shit, I forgot to mention that I actually only have the 3 pills mentioned BUT I have the opportunity to get more that very Friday. OR we could just get Molly (powder form.) which would you get? I’m leaning towards the Molly


----------



## G_Chem

xtcgrrrl said:


> So guys, I have 2 punishers left and 1 Tesla. I wanna go to this concert on Friday next with my bf, but I ALSO want the roll to last the entire night so we can fuck a lot. I’m too paranoid to bring drugs into the venue, so gotta pop them before, then head in. So I’m tryna work out timing - if the show is an hour and a half, and we gotta get back to the hotel after, let’s just assume a total time of no more than 3 hours for the concert. Then that leaves 3 more hours (MDMA generally only lasts 6 hours.) is there some way to extend the peak? Normally what I would do is: pop one before going in, pop second JUST as we’re peaking, then crush/snort 1 half each upon arrival at the hotel. But idk…there’s too many possible variations on this BECAUSE I will also have access to at least 4 hits lsd and/or shrooms as chocolate edibles or in geltab form. I’m actually leaning towards taking the shrooms (or lsd) for the concert and saving the e for arrival at hotel. That seems to work because: 1. Trippy stuff for visuals at concert 2. Can save the e for an environment where we control all the important variables such as temperature control,can lie down, etc 3. Everyone knows that when candyflipping or hippie flipping it’s super important to take the stuff that makes you trip FIRST, otherwise it’ll drown out the MDMA if you take it after, which I learned the hard way over 20 years ago lol. So therefore we could still be a little bit tripping when we start and that would be fine.
> 
> Help I need some advice, how would YOU structure it if you had access to all of the above and just wanted a REALLY memorable night



The LSD will help extend the experience but just make sure you can handle the level of trip your taking for the setting.  I’d suggest a light dosage considering you gotta navigate your way back to the room.

Btw what show is only 1.5hrs?!?

I’m an expert at extending rolls, me, my wife and brother just tried the combo I been tinkering with and we were going hard from 6-7pm to 4am.

Initial dose:  1hit LSD, 20mg 5-MAPB, 100mg phenibut, 1-2mg d-meth.

Wait an hour…

Second dose: .5hit LSD, 120mg MDMA.

Wait an hour…

Third dose:  40-60mg MDMA.

You’ll feel like your rolling solid for 8hrs at least, usually longer.  The 5-MAPB, LSD and micro dose of d-meth help extend the MDMA.  Just have to be extremely careful and cautious with 5-MAPB and meth for a variety of obvious and not-so-obvious reasons.

-GC


----------



## xtcgrrrl

G_Chem said:


> Btw what show is only 1.5hrs?!?


It’s not, I’m just gonna lose patience and wanna get to the fucking.


G_Chem said:


> Initial dose: 1hit LSD, 20mg 5-MAPB, 100mg phenibut, 1-2mg d-meth.


What if you don’t have access to meth? I mean, it’s super common around here and I could probably get my hands on some but it’s never been anywhere near my favorite thing. And I definitely don’t have access to 5-MAPB. Research chemicals aren’t so easy to come by now that I’m not doing the darkweb anymore; I gotta get them when they come around. Would 3-mmc be a good equivalent? That I can get now. Possibly 2c-b. Also I hate phenibut (but obviously that’s the easiest to obtain.) 


G_Chem said:


> Just have to be extremely careful and cautious with 5-MAPB and meth for a variety of obvious and not-so-obvious reasons.


No shit, Sherlock. This combo sounds like it’s gonna make me even more worried about my heartrate than I usually get. Pass. Got a way to enhance/prolong that doesn’t involve more stimulants?


----------



## Kaden_Nite

xtcgrrrl said:


> So guys, I have 2 punishers left and 1 Tesla. I wanna go to this concert on Friday next with my bf, but I ALSO want the roll to last the entire night so we can fuck a lot. I’m too paranoid to bring drugs into the venue, so gotta pop them before, then head in. So I’m tryna work out timing - if the show is an hour and a half, and we gotta get back to the hotel after, let’s just assume a total time of no more than 3 hours for the concert. Then that leaves 3 more hours (MDMA generally only lasts 6 hours.) is there some way to extend the peak? Normally what I would do is: pop one before going in, pop second JUST as we’re peaking, then crush/snort 1 half each upon arrival at the hotel. But idk…there’s too many possible variations on this BECAUSE I will also have access to at least 4 hits lsd and/or shrooms as chocolate edibles or in geltab form. I’m actually leaning towards taking the shrooms (or lsd) for the concert and saving the e for arrival at hotel. That seems to work because: 1. Trippy stuff for visuals at concert 2. Can save the e for an environment where we control all the important variables such as temperature control,can lie down, etc 3. Everyone knows that when candyflipping or hippie flipping it’s super important to take the stuff that makes you trip FIRST, otherwise it’ll drown out the MDMA if you take it after, which I learned the hard way over 20 years ago lol. So therefore we could still be a little bit tripping when we start and that would be fine.
> 
> Help I need some advice, how would YOU structure it if you had access to all of the above and just wanted a REALLY memorable night


All depends how long MDMA usually lasts for you and how well redosing works for you. It varies quite a bit for different people.

I would take a reasonable, but not huge amount before going in, as I like to be able to navigate my way to the thing I'm there for with some degree of clarity, then have more once the atmosphere inevitably calls for it. I'm not sure how you'll factor this in logistically if you don't want to take drugs into the venue, but love will find a way.


The thing I've noticed about "I want this to be the best night" nights (like new years eve) - that expectation can really overlap into a distracting inhibition that winds up being a real drag if things don't go to plan. When your plans involve MDMA, acid, and precision timing to get to several different locations, the chance of things going the way you Invision them are slim.

You've got all the ingredients for a good time; someone you love being around, entertainment and a place to have fun after (also drugs).

Fuck the expectations off, they're an unnecessary burden, and just go with the flow and have fun where ever, however and when ever you end up where you are.


----------



## xtcgrrrl

Maybe it’s my anxiety or whatever, but I tend to plan shit like this out, sometimes to an excessive degree. Because, while “going with the flow” is all very well and good, the more I plan it out then the less likely I’ll have shit happen that can detract from the experience. So I tend to plan stuff out well in advance, and then my last remaining preparation is the right attitude  

AT THAT POINT, when it’s as well-planned and prepared for as I can make it, I’ll bring my “whatever happens happens” mindset and hope for the best!


----------



## xtcgrrrl

Also this is part of the reason I don’t tend to take drugs outside of a place where I can control every aspect of the environment, anymore. I just don’t have as high a tolerance for discomfort, like standing in long lines in the freezing cold while your MDMA starts to work, as happened to me A LOT when I was a young raver. Putting up with shit like that is for kids lol


----------



## Kaden_Nite

xtcgrrrl said:


> Maybe it’s my anxiety or whatever, but I tend to plan shit like this out, sometimes to an excessive degree. Because, while “going with the flow” is all very well and good, the more I plan it out then the less likely I’ll have shit happen that can detract from the experience. So I tend to plan stuff out well in advance, and then my last remaining preparation is the right attitude
> 
> AT THAT POINT, when it’s as well-planned and prepared for as I can make it, I’ll bring my “whatever happens happens” mindset and hope for the best!


Yeah, I get it, I used to really plan festivals out to try and see all these bands, but then I'd wind up in deep conversations or wandering around tripping and I figure, I guess that's where I was supposed to be anyway, so I try to keep the itinerary simple.

I'm okay with doing whatever though, as long as I'm with a good group. I guess I've just seen a lot of people get really disappointed, even emotional, when things didn't play out the way they'd hoped. Especially on MDMA, strangely enough.


I've never had sex on both acid and MDMA. Whenever I've had that combination, it's so distracting, I can't imagine I would have been too on my game. I find acid sex is awesome though; it's fantasy and stimulating and really channels the LSD-induced physical tension I get into something productive. Productive and fun.


----------



## xtcgrrrl

Kaden_Nite said:


> I've never had sex on both acid and MDMA. Whenever I've had that combination, it's so distracting, I can't imagine I would have been too on my game. I find acid sex is awesome though; it's fantasy and stimulating and really channels the LSD-induced physical tension I get into something productive. Productive and fun.


Yeah, that’s a good point. Sex on MDMA is mind-blowing, but I’ve always struggled with my focus when I tried it on LSD. Both at once might be a bit much. 

There’s always the option to just see the show, and save the substances for afterward. That might actually make the most sense. Of course, I gotta ask my bf what he thinks, as well…


----------



## xtcgrrrl

simstim said:


> It's because of redosing that I go for so long.
> 
> If I snort half of one of these pills I'm good rolling for a few hours. Heck even a fourth of a pill.


So, is it better to do more all at once In the beginning of the roll, or is it better to do less at a time, but staggered out so that you redose several times?


----------



## G_Chem

xtcgrrrl said:


> It’s not, I’m just gonna lose patience and wanna get to the fucking.
> 
> What if you don’t have access to meth? I mean, it’s super common around here and I could probably get my hands on some but it’s never been anywhere near my favorite thing. And I definitely don’t have access to 5-MAPB. Research chemicals aren’t so easy to come by now that I’m not doing the darkweb anymore; I gotta get them when they come around. Would 3-mmc be a good equivalent? That I can get now. Possibly 2c-b. Also I hate phenibut (but obviously that’s the easiest to obtain.)
> 
> No shit, Sherlock. This combo sounds like it’s gonna make me even more worried about my heartrate than I usually get. Pass. Got a way to enhance/prolong that doesn’t involve more stimulants?



5-MAPB is far from a stimulant, it’s an empathogen similar to MDMA.  And 1-2mg d-meth is a speck of a dust, part of its purpose involves allowing better permeability of the blood brain barrier.  That said I understand the accessibility aspect.

No I don’t believe one can safely extend the MDMA itself.  Your better off trying to add in other empathogens (like I’ve suggested) or accepting the 4-6 hours for what they are.  I more often than not go with the latter.

The only other suggestion is MDA but that’s hit or miss for a lot of people. I enjoy it as an addition to MDMA for extending the roll as well as adding intensity and increased socializing.  Not everyone I know feels that way.  100mg MDMA 25-30mg MDA plus a booster later.

-GC


----------



## xtcgrrrl

G_Chem said:


> 5-MAPB is far from a stimulant, it’s an empathogen similar to MDMA.  And 1-2mg d-meth is a speck of a dust, part of its purpose involves allowing better permeability of the blood brain barrier.  That said I understand the accessibility aspect.


I saw another post on here about 5-MAPB, it’s like 6-APB, right? Benzo fury? THAT shit I know about, and it was excessively speedy in my estimation. 

I’ve had MDA, MDEA, etc etc I think I’ve tried all of the MDXX type drugs. However this stuff I have has been reagent-tested and proven to be MDMA. So, what you’re saying is that there isn’t a cross-tolerance between these different formulations? You can actually use MDA to prolong the rolling experience initially started by MDMA? 

@simstim seems to be having some good results with prolonging his experience…I’m just curious how


----------



## simstim

xtcgrrrl said:


> I saw another post on here about 5-MAPB, it’s like 6-APB, right? Benzo fury? THAT shit I know about, and it was excessively speedy in my estimation.
> 
> I’ve had MDA, MDEA, etc etc I think I’ve tried all of the MDXX type drugs. However this stuff I have has been reagent-tested and proven to be MDMA. So, what you’re saying is that there isn’t a cross-tolerance between these different formulations? You can actually use MDA to prolong the rolling experience initially started by MDMA?
> 
> @simstim seems to be having some good results with prolonging his experience…I’m just curious how


I have had good luck rolling up to around 72 hours solid by extending doses but I ate 1.8g of MDMA in that 3 days as well.

It's against harm reduction advice.

Lately I've been snorting my MDMA in order to use less. Also, I've been sleeping everyday so really I've been using a lot less MDMA just by snorting. Because if I snort it then 2 pills is at least 4 doses and that lasts me throughout the night then I sleep.


----------



## G_Chem

xtcgrrrl said:


> I saw another post on here about 5-MAPB, it’s like 6-APB, right? Benzo fury? THAT shit I know about, and it was excessively speedy in my estimation.
> 
> I’ve had MDA, MDEA, etc etc I think I’ve tried all of the MDXX type drugs. However this stuff I have has been reagent-tested and proven to be MDMA. So, what you’re saying is that there isn’t a cross-tolerance between these different formulations? You can actually use MDA to prolong the rolling experience initially started by MDMA?
> 
> @simstim seems to be having some good results with prolonging his experience…I’m just curious how



You eat pill after pill for days on end that’s the simstim method lol 

6-APB is incredibly speedy yes, 5-MAPB is a long lasting more relaxed empathogen.  It’s considered to have little speediness and often mixed with other stimulants to give it kick.  It mostly adds duration and extra oxytocin/serotonin vibe to it.

That is correct, you can mix and match to perfect the character of the roll.  There’s been this belief that one needs full doses of each but that’s how folks have been absolutely floored.  A lot of the ecstasy pills in my area back in the day were 75mg MDMA 25mg MDA, 1 to 1.5 was all that was needed.

-GC


----------



## simstim

Another good night to roll!

I feel it! I feel it yeah!


----------



## Kaden_Nite

G_Chem said:


> 5-MAPB is a long lasting more relaxed empathogen. It’s considered to have little speediness and often mixed with other stimulants to give it kick.


I didn't think much of 5-MAPB at first. My first one or two tries I'd describe as purely serotonergic. There were elements of empathy and well-being, but it also felt kind of cold, lethargic, disorienting.

I actually fell asleep for a while on the come-up and was ready to write it off, but my friend grabbed the vial deciding we just needed to take more and damn, she was right.

Once hitting a certain dose, stimulant effects took hold and it was fucking awesome; it warmed up, became really euphoric. Felt very close to MDMA; not as loved up, but we could keep it going all weekend with bumps that kicked in faster than any drug I've ever snorted. It was like a completely different drug after crossing that dosage bridge.

Definitely found it to be a stimulant, or a drug with strong stimulant properties at higher doses.


----------



## Kaden_Nite

G_Chem said:


> You eat pill after pill for days on end that’s the simstim method lol
> 
> 6-APB is incredibly speedy yes, 5-MAPB is a long lasting more relaxed empathogen.  It’s considered to have little speediness and often mixed with other stimulants to give it kick.  It mostly adds duration and extra oxytocin/serotonin vibe to it.
> 
> That is correct, you can mix and match to perfect the character of the roll.  There’s been this belief that one needs full doses of each but that’s how folks have been absolutely floored.  A lot of the ecstasy pills in my area back in the day were 75mg MDMA 25mg MDA, 1 to 1.5 was all that was needed.
> 
> 
> Kaden_Nite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think much of 5-MAPB at first. My first one or two tries I'd describe as purely serotonergic. There were elements of empathy and well-being, but it also felt kind of cold, lethargic, disorienting.
> 
> I actually fell asleep for a while on the come-up and was ready to write it off, but my friend grabbed the vial deciding we just needed to take more and damn, she was right.
> 
> Once hitting a certain dose, stimulant effects took hold and it was fucking awesome; it warmed up, became really euphoric. Felt very close to MDMA; not as loved up, but we could keep it going all weekend with bumps that kicked in faster than any drug I've ever snorted. It was like a completely different drug after crossing that dosage bridge.
> 
> Definitely found it to be a stimulant, or a drug with strong stimulant properties at higher doses.
Click to expand...

I've always thought of MDMA as being a very finely tuned drug (regarding it's effects on neurotransmitters) to produce the very specific effect that it's known for.

My experiences with 5-MAPB gave me some insight into how important it is to have all gears in check to experience the well-rounded effects of these drugs. There's a lot of focus on serotonin's role, but maybe some people don't get the adranergic effects at typical doses of MDMA?

Just a thought.


----------



## G_Chem

Kaden_Nite said:


> I didn't think much of 5-MAPB at first. My first one or two tries I'd describe as purely serotonergic. There were elements of empathy and well-being, but it also felt kind of cold, lethargic, disorienting.
> 
> I actually fell asleep for a while on the come-up and was ready to write it off, but my friend grabbed the vial deciding we just needed to take more and damn, she was right.
> 
> Once hitting a certain dose, stimulant effects took hold and it was fucking awesome; it warmed up, became really euphoric. Felt very close to MDMA; not as loved up, but we could keep it going all weekend with bumps that kicked in faster than any drug I've ever snorted. It was like a completely different drug after crossing that dosage bridge.
> 
> Definitely found it to be a stimulant, or a drug with strong stimulant properties at higher doses.



So this is one of those moments where I gotta call batch variation.  Having tried multiple batches now, each one was really different.  Only the first batch I got (which I’m so sadly down to my last 50mg) was one that I could take as a stand alone drug and it truly rivaled MDMA in every way.

I’ve talked about this one on here a bit but my first time with 5-MAPB was like my first time with MDMA.  I took 45mg followed by another 45mg an hour later.  I was toast.  I was dancing so hard sweat was slinging off me, I smelled like absolute shit from working all day and then going straight to the show but couldn’t have cared less, the only experience I’ve ever said shit to people I later regretted (that kinda roll.).  It was also the first roll I’d had where 5-6hrs later as the lights turned on signaling folks to leave, I had another couple hours in me still.  Off 90mg…

I’d say it was a one off, but I literally gave that drug to almost everyone I knew.  I was on a high just from discovering this wonder.  I watched miracles happen from this shit, it truly brought about absolutely beautiful character changes in people. One guy started a spiritual practice over night after his first use, my brother literally went out and bought a puppy the day after his lol, I facilitated a really rough break up with it, watched people relive past traumas, the list goes on and on.

Thankfully enough the most recent batch I have I can tell has potential but it’s missing that.. And I know you’ll hate hearing this, but “magic.” (Although I have hopes some purification can change that.) With MDMA I’m not as much a believer in it, but with 5-MAPB I’ve got the proof still in my hands of a time when the stuff really did work miracles.

All this said, I agree MDMA still is the better empathogen.  And while it’s receptor/effects profile is one of the best (if not still the best) I feel it’s not perfect.  Hence my continuing efforts to try combinations that I feel can bring about a better experience in one way or another.  5-MAPB has a much steadier long lasting experience that helps smooth out any bumps along the way with MDMA, it also adds as I said additional empathy and often deeper emotional insights.

5-MAPB in the end too is dangerous for many people alone, as if you take too much the side effects are brutal.  I’d never want to take more than the 90 I did of that first batch and even feel that was too much, I feel this is what gave it a bad rep in the beginning.  It’s got great effects if dosed properly, but too many people don’t know how to stop sometimes.

Like people probably look at some of the combos I write like I just pulled this shit outta my ass.  But it all has a purpose and place.  For instance back to the combo I was speaking of.. People scoff at the measly 100mg phenibut.  The point isn’t to add a phenibut high in here, it’s to help boost the experience based on the fact gaba-b agonism has a modulatory effect on MDMA.  I theorized this is why MDMA and GHB are highly rated together, but phenibut is the much better option for its duration and subtlety.  (On this thread of thought baclofen could potentially be the best for this purpose but that’s on the to do list.)

-GC


----------



## xtcgrrrl

Wow, you’re living up to your username, @G_Chem - the in-depth background on “how it works” is one of the reasons I come on this site. I am insatiably curious, about almost everything, but especially about drugs and how they function. I’m no chemist, but I’ve taken neuropsychology classes and I have at least a rudimentary understanding of how the brain works. So I like to expand my knowledge of how drugs do what they do whenever possible. There’s so much we don’t know about the brain, it truly is one of the last frontiers in science. 

Thank you for taking the time to explain and sharing the results of the research you’ve done on this topic! Now I’m super interested in getting my hands on some 5-MAPB…


----------



## Kaden_Nite

G_Chem said:


> So this is one of those moments where I gotta call batch variation.  Having tried multiple batches now, each one was really different.  Only the first batch I got (which I’m so sadly down to my last 50mg) was one that I could take as a stand alone drug and it truly rivaled MDMA in every way.
> 
> I’ve talked about this one on here a bit but my first time with 5-MAPB was like my first time with MDMA.  I took 45mg followed by another 45mg an hour later.  I was toast.  I was dancing so hard sweat was slinging off me, I smelled like absolute shit from working all day and then going straight to the show but couldn’t have cared less, the only experience I’ve ever said shit to people I later regretted (that kinda roll.).  It was also the first roll I’d had where 5-6hrs later as the lights turned on signaling folks to leave, I had another couple hours in me still.  Off 90mg…
> 
> I’d say it was a one off, but I literally gave that drug to almost everyone I knew.  I was on a high just from discovering this wonder.  I watched miracles happen from this shit, it truly brought about absolutely beautiful character changes in people. One guy started a spiritual practice over night after his first use, my brother literally went out and bought a puppy the day after his lol, I facilitated a really rough break up with it, watched people relive past traumas, the list goes on and on.
> 
> Thankfully enough the most recent batch I have I can tell has potential but it’s missing that.. And I know you’ll hate hearing this, but “magic.” (Although I have hopes some purification can change that.) With MDMA I’m not as much a believer in it, but with 5-MAPB I’ve got the proof still in my hands of a time when the stuff really did work miracles.
> 
> All this said, I agree MDMA still is the better empathogen.  And while it’s receptor/effects profile is one of the best (if not still the best) I feel it’s not perfect.  Hence my continuing efforts to try combinations that I feel can bring about a better experience in one way or another.  5-MAPB has a much steadier long lasting experience that helps smooth out any bumps along the way with MDMA, it also adds as I said additional empathy and often deeper emotional insights.
> 
> 5-MAPB in the end too is dangerous for many people alone, as if you take too much the side effects are brutal.  I’d never want to take more than the 90 I did of that first batch and even feel that was too much, I feel this is what gave it a bad rep in the beginning.  It’s got great effects if dosed properly, but too many people don’t know how to stop sometimes.
> 
> Like people probably look at some of the combos I write like I just pulled this shit outta my ass.  But it all has a purpose and place.  For instance back to the combo I was speaking of.. People scoff at the measly 100mg phenibut.  The point isn’t to add a phenibut high in here, it’s to help boost the experience based on the fact gaba-b agonism has a modulatory effect on MDMA’s effect.  I theorized this is why MDMA and GHB are highly rated together, but phenibut is the much better option for its duration and subtlety.  (On this thread of thought baclofen could potentially be the best for this purpose but that’s on the to do list.)
> 
> -GC


The night and day effects I got were all from the same batch (fine tan powder) and in the same setting and pretty much the same underlying mindset, so in my case, it was just the dose. It didn't become well rounded until I hit that dose. I can't say how much that was exactly as I didn't weigh every increment, but roughly 100mg to get over the hill into good territory, just under a quarter gram all up over the weekend. Didn't sleep until Sunday night. (not good HR I know, wouldn't recommend as everyone reacts differently, but we were having a blast and not watching the clock).

That said, I did get a tiny crystal of amethyst 5-MAPB later that year, which I vaped and gave me an immediate stimulant kick. The few times I'd vaped the tan stuff, it gave that lackluster feel I got from low doses. Different salts maybe, and I was on mushrooms when I had the amethyst stuff so, a lot of variables there.

Interesting stuff, but I'll do what I should have done with MDMA and leave it as a tried and tested drug with fun memories. Not that I don't have fun memories of MDMA, I just did too much for too long and got over it.


----------



## simstim

Rolling again tonight. These latest pills are shaped like saturn with rings. 

I used to be a river tow boat deckhand. One of my favorite dead songs. 

Black muddy river. Roll on forever!!


----------



## xtcgrrrl

Ok so I was told if you have both Molly and e pills that you shouldn’t take the e before the Molly, it’ll ruin the Molly roll cuz the e is weaker (generally these are cut with AT THE VERY LEAST fillers etc) and it would weaken the Molly roll, to do molly first and then e, I just want to know if there’s any truth to this?


----------



## simstim

xtcgrrrl said:


> Ok so I was told if you have both Molly and e pills that you shouldn’t take the e before the Molly, it’ll ruin the Molly roll cuz the e is weaker (generally these are cut with AT THE VERY LEAST fillers etc) and it would weaken the Molly roll, to do molly first and then e, I just want to know if there’s any truth to this?


That really depends I guess. Some pills are dosed higher than many people sell Molly pills dosed at.

The fillers are inert by design and shouldn't interfere in any way or weaken a roll in any way. 

If you are sure that your pills are mdma then it really shouldn't matter.


----------



## G_Chem

Yup shouldn’t matter unless there’s other drugs in the pills.  Generally these days most ecstasy pills in the NE US aren’t MDMA, while loose crystal MDMA is much more common.  So it’s likely some interaction between the other drugs and the MD.

-GC


----------



## xtcgrrrl

Yes, I will have loose crystals (1g worth) and 3 e pills. I wasn’t assuming the pills would be pure, of course. They are almost always more speedy and less “loved up” than the Molly, but for some reason I tend to roll harder off of the e pills than the Molly? Curious


----------



## simstim

xtcgrrrl said:


> Yes, I will have loose crystals (1g worth) and 3 e pills. I wasn’t assuming the pills would be pure, of course. They are almost always more speedy and less “loved up” than the Molly, but for some reason I tend to roll harder off of the e pills than the Molly? Curious


In 19 years of rolling off and on I've never had crystal mdma (Molly). Only pills. 

I just never seem to come across it anywhere but the internet.


----------



## xtcgrrrl

I’ve had quite a lot of it; in fact, my first-ever time rolling was on molly. Which explains why I was so, ahem, overcome by the experience


----------



## xtcgrrrl

Ok, so, my guy was out of Molly (still have a chance to get it before this upcoming weekend) but I did get 3 more e pills, he threw in half a broken one for free and bit of 6-APB because he was sorry he couldn’t deliver the Molly, and he’s a good guy and a friend of mine for a long time. Also got shrooms, chocolate bar form and liquid. And weed, ofc. So I’m still debating how to go about this, how to structure my night.


----------



## G_Chem

simstim said:


> In 19 years of rolling off and on I've never had crystal mdma (Molly). Only pills.
> 
> I just never seem to come across it anywhere but the internet.



That’s surprising to be honest! My wife did some school down by you and also mentioned the few times she saw people rolling it was pills.

Where I’m at… It’s all loose crystal.  Good crystal MDMA at that.  Now having traveled a bit I’ve yet to see better.



xtcgrrrl said:


> Yes, I will have loose crystals (1g worth) and 3 e pills. I wasn’t assuming the pills would be pure, of course. They are almost always more speedy and less “loved up” than the Molly, but for some reason I tend to roll harder off of the e pills than the Molly? Curious



Very likely some Amphetamines/caffeine mixed in, and often loose crystal while being legit MDMA still has impurities from synthesizing that can dull the roll.  I’ve heard this too but it’s never been true for me.  Pills and shards have more or less been the same, minus slight variations that I put down to synthesis route.

-GC


----------



## xtcgrrrl

G_Chem said:


> That’s surprising to be honest! My wife did some school down by you and also mentioned the few times she saw people rolling it was pills.
> 
> Where I’m at… It’s all loose crystal.  Good crystal MDMA at that.  Now having traveled a bit I’ve yet to see better.
> 
> 
> 
> Very likely some Amphetamines/caffeine mixed in, and often loose crystal while being legit MDMA still has impurities from synthesizing that can dull the roll.  I’ve heard this too but it’s never been true for me.  Pills and shards have more or less been the same, minus slight variations that I put down to synthesis route.
> 
> -GC


Good to know, I was kinda concerned that not having Molly (if it works out that way) would equate to a weaker roll. But my guy swore to me that his stuff is TESTED and has MDMA. I’m gonna run a further test for fent, just cuz that’s been waaaaay too prevalent around here…my bestie won’t even do e pills anymore cuz of that reason.


----------



## simstim

The one time I had a friend give me some powder that someone gave to him and claimed it was Molly it looked more like 4-fa or something to me and didn't taste like mdma.


----------



## Kaden_Nite

It's not a popular opinion these days, but I've always favoured pills over crystal. I worry that crystal is too easily tampered with down the line, while pills are at least the same article that the manufacturer intended. Plus they have identifiers, I've always had good luck with them and typically get a higher dose of MDMA in presses than I'd get in a capsule or from an equally priced fraction of a gram.

Also, a lot of the crystal in Australia is discoloured with synth impurities; brown or purple-ish rocks and yellow sugars etc; not the way carefully produced MDMA should look. It still goes okay and people are generally happy with it, so whatever. Just a personal preference.

I understand this is all specific to my region, situation, contacts etc. If you find fine white crystalline powder or even clear crystal that does the trick at the dose it's intended; definitely go with it.


----------



## Kaden_Nite

xtcgrrrl said:


> and bit of 6-APB


Nice. Have you tried it before? It's definitely on my to-do list but I've never got round to it.


----------



## xtcgrrrl

Kaden_Nite said:


> Nice. Have you tried it before? It's definitely on my to-do list but I've never got round to it.


Have not tried it before. This year has been an interesting one for RCs for me; I’ve tried both 2c-b (loved it) and I bought some 3mmc (is that the same as mephedrone?) but have not tried that one yet. I heard that 6-APB is more speed-like than euphoric, is that true?


----------



## simstim

xtcgrrrl said:


> Have not tried it before. This year has been an interesting one for RCs for me; I’ve tried both 2c-b (loved it) and I bought some 3mmc (is that the same as mephedrone?) but have not tried that one yet. I heard that 6-APB is more speed-like than euphoric, is that true?


No. 6-apb is a killer roll. I actually added 3-mmc to it to make it speedier.

6-APB is more like MDA they say.


----------



## simstim




----------



## simstim

So I have a single speed 26" huffy cruiser bike with an 80cc 2 stroke gasoline motor on it. 

I just took it out for a spin on mdma!! Fun fun fun!!


----------



## Tranced

IMG-20221018-225927
					

Image IMG-20221018-225927 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						IMG-20221018-225703
					

Image IMG-20221018-225703 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




Its that time again.


----------



## JackARoe

Had a first mini roll in 14 years the other day.  Took half a pill to be safe and it felt like about 70 mgs or MDMA.  I have to be careful as I get older so I did a bunch or research first.   I always thought the scene was filled with fakes and substitutes.  And after research find out there are genuine pills and some are dosed too high.  I think that is good as long as a person knows.  It certainly seems abundant and cheap.  I assume there are fakes but lots of real too

Going to get a full one in in a week or so.  It is nice to stimulate the Heart Chakra.   

No blues at all but it was a low dose. I actually never had the blues when I was gobbling the stuff in the early 80;s and was legal.

I may have questions.


----------



## Buzz Lightbeer

xtcgrrrl said:


> I heard that 6-APB is more speed-like than euphoric, is that true?


It's strong and it releases a ton of serotonin, it's not particularly more speedy than MDMA. Definitely don't expect anything amphetamine like...



Tranced said:


> IMG-20221018-225927
> 
> 
> Image IMG-20221018-225927 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG-20221018-225703
> 
> 
> Image IMG-20221018-225703 hosted in ImgBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibb.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its that time again.


Do you snort it? Ugh, the taste...... Enjoy though


----------



## G_Chem

Popping off on here today. Love you all! I’ve hung up my rolling coat for the season.

-GC


----------



## Tranced

Buzz Lightbeer said:


> It's strong and it releases a ton of serotonin, it's not particularly more speedy than MDMA. Definitely don't expect anything amphetamine like...
> 
> 
> Do you snort it? Ugh, the taste...... Enjoy though



"White as the cliffs of dover" as my friend handed me "another iceberg".

Its pure white, and MDMA, fucking right i will. 

(I spilt some in my drawer last night so not quite white)


----------



## Tranced

Buzz Lightbeer said:


> It's strong and it releases a ton of serotonin, it's not particularly more speedy than MDMA. Definitely don't expect anything amphetamine like...
> 
> 
> Do you snort it? Ugh, the taste...... Enjoy though


If you check eadd you can usually witness my typing devolve to nonsense, butbi dont think this is enough.

I've got a very spiritual gurn


----------



## Tranced

When you cant remembet if you just had another line


----------



## simstim




----------



## Kaden_Nite

xtcgrrrl said:


> So guys, I have 2 punishers left and 1 Tesla. I wanna go to this concert on Friday next with my bf, but I ALSO want the roll to last the entire night so we can fuck a lot. I’m too paranoid to bring drugs into the venue, so gotta pop them before, then head in. So I’m tryna work out timing - if the show is an hour and a half, and we gotta get back to the hotel after, let’s just assume a total time of no more than 3 hours for the concert. Then that leaves 3 more hours (MDMA generally only lasts 6 hours.) is there some way to extend the peak? Normally what I would do is: pop one before going in, pop second JUST as we’re peaking, then crush/snort 1 half each upon arrival at the hotel. But idk…there’s too many possible variations on this BECAUSE I will also have access to at least 4 hits lsd and/or shrooms as chocolate edibles or in geltab form. I’m actually leaning towards taking the shrooms (or lsd) for the concert and saving the e for arrival at hotel. That seems to work because: 1. Trippy stuff for visuals at concert 2. Can save the e for an environment where we control all the important variables such as temperature control,can lie down, etc 3. Everyone knows that when candyflipping or hippie flipping it’s super important to take the stuff that makes you trip FIRST, otherwise it’ll drown out the MDMA if you take it after, which I learned the hard way over 20 years ago lol. So therefore we could still be a little bit tripping when we start and that would be fine.
> 
> Help I need some advice, how would YOU structure it if you had access to all of the above and just wanted a REALLY memorable night


Hey, how did it go?


----------



## simstim

I just snorted half a pill about 20 minutes ago and a third of a pill 2 minutes ago.


----------



## xtcgrrrl

Kaden_Nite said:


> Hey, how did it go?


We did 1 Punisher each and then a fuckload of purple Molly which was some of the better Molly I have had in recent years, we were totally wasted, it was awesome!!!

Thanks for asking


----------



## Kaden_Nite

xtcgrrrl said:


> We did 1 Punisher each and then a fuckload of purple Molly which was some of the better Molly I have had in recent years, we were totally wasted, it was awesome!!!


Awesome! I don't have many big nights out anymore. I tend to just chill at home for most of the weekend now (play synthesizers, maybe walk to the beach for some sun, take someone to a restaurant on Sunday). 

Work really takes it out of me so I like my downtime. Luckily, Most of my current friend group, I work with, so I still get to see people I like being around most of the week.

I think this year I've had two festivals and two parties 

Oh well.

What's everyone else up to?


----------



## Buzz Lightbeer

Kaden_Nite said:


> What's everyone else up to?


Recovering from an ill advised mdma roll!


----------



## simstim

I've been up all night rolling. I'm likely to roll again tonight. 

Happy Halloween Bluelight.org!!! 

This one's for the jiggalators!!!


----------



## simstim

I snorted an x pill tonight. 

Then I decided I wanted to try iv mdma so I shot another half a pill! 

Whoohoo! 
I'm turning 38 tomorrow.


----------



## Kaden_Nite

Hope you used a micron filter and reagent test kit dude. E pills really aren't made with IV in mind.

Stay safe and have a happy birthday! @simstim


----------



## Kaden_Nite

Friday evening finally! I made it.. Another massive day at work for the fifth day in a row. Don't usually get buzzed on work days, but had a bump of some methcathinone this morning as I was really fatigued.

A bit jittery, not much in the way of euphoria, but it got my eyes wide open and kept me moving for the day at least.


----------



## simstim

Kaden_Nite said:


> Hope you used a micron filter and reagent test kit dude. E pills really aren't made with IV in mind.
> 
> Stay safe and have a happy birthday! @simstim


Well I didn't apply any heat just in case it would increase the solubility of any binders. Unfortunately I didn't plan to do this and had no micron filters. I used one of the filters they give you at the exchange. It is a pretty decent filter and pretty much all the pill particles were left behind. 

It was a pink colored pill so obviously it was a pink colored shot from the food coloring they use or whatever.

It was something else. I don't know if I'll ever do it again but it was intense. 

I've heard that it's scary intense but I would say anyone that can handle injecting meth can handle injecting mdma probably. 

In fact I've done some large meth shots that were even more intense.


----------



## Kaden_Nite

simstim said:


> It was something else. I don't know if I'll ever do it again but it was intense.


Yeah, going from 0 to fucking zinging in a few seconds sounds like it would be too much. I've heard it increases side-effects too and drops very rapidly. Maybe not, just what people have told me.

I know someone who did it with MDA - said it was so overwhelming, they never took MDMA or MDA again. He actually chipped a tooth from clenching so hard.

I think the dramatic come-up and slow easing off is an essential part of the ride.


----------



## simstim

I think that the last print on these x pills I got is a handicapped symbol. It truly looks like the symbol for a handicapped parking. 

Would they really make handicapped parking pills? 

I tried to take a picture of the last one. It's not to clear. I snorted half of it now.


----------



## simstim

It's very faint. Decent pills


----------



## simstim




----------



## Kaden_Nite

simstim said:


> Would they really make handicapped parking pills?


It's part of the agreement manufacturers made with the ADA. MDMA should be accessible to everyone.


----------



## simstim

I told you these pills were handicapped symbols


----------



## simstim

That's one that hasn't made it onto drugsdata yet the handicapped parking pill lol


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

simstim said:


> I told you these pills were handicapped symbols



Could just be a stick man sitting on a bean bag?


Or blowing a massive fart...


----------



## simstim

I wonder whose idea it was to make handicap symbol press. Lol. 

I don't know if it's more PLUR or less PLUR to be doing handicapped symbol pills. They'll definitely stick in my mind though.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

simstim said:


> I wonder whose idea it was to make handicap symbol press. Lol.
> 
> I don't know if it's more PLUR or less PLUR to be doing handicapped symbol pills. They'll definitely stick in my mind though.



Brings a new meaning to 'mongy pills'. 


Sorry, don't at me...


----------



## simstim

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Brings a new meaning to 'mongy pills'.
> 
> 
> Sorry, don't at me...


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

simstim said:


>



Fuckin hell, I remember that first time round. It was a little controversial even then...


----------



## kush

xtcgrrrl said:


> We did 1 Punisher each and then a fuckload of purple Molly which was some of the better Molly I have had in recent years, we were totally wasted, it was awesome!!!
> 
> Thanks for asking


The purple mdma that is going around right now is definitely good. I had half a Tesla and some of that purple molly a few weeks ago, the Tesla was even better than the Molly so I’m excited to be grabbing some of those!


----------



## Kaden_Nite

Saturday evening. Finally feeling rested, relaxed and back on track after one of the most physically (and by proxy; mentally) taxing weeks of the year.

Just had a cap of 4-EMC and the music is starting to sound like it's flowing through the channels of time and space straight into my audio receptors.

Haven't decided whether to take mescaline or not as I have another crazy week ahead of me. Might aim for another decent night's sleep and have a day trip tomorrow.

Hope everyone's having a good one!


----------



## simstim

I just IM'd half of a really good x pill. I was kinda tipsy and iv didn't register on the second attempt so IM it was.

It was a green pill so it was a green shot.

Wow!! I love mdma...


----------



## simstim

IM it really burns so good


----------



## somnilicious

simstim said:


> I just IM'd half of a really good x pill. I was kinda tipsy and iv didn't register on the second attempt so IM it was.
> 
> It was a green pill so it was a green shot.
> 
> Wow!! I love mdma...


Damn dude!! That's hardcore. Be careful Scott Weiland died injecting MDA and I'm sure IMing pills can't be too healthy.


----------



## G_Chem

simstim said:


> I just IM'd half of a really good x pill. I was kinda tipsy and iv didn't register on the second attempt so IM it was.
> 
> It was a green pill so it was a green shot.
> 
> Wow!! I love mdma...



Man that can’t be safe.. IV’ing X pills is bad enough.  Take it easy brother.

-GC


----------



## simstim

Yeah don't be like me

I'm the bad influence


----------



## simstim

It's been an mdma day

Shine on you crazy diamond
Complete


----------



## simstim

Good morning bluelight! I have court today and I just snorted 2/3 of a pill. 

Whoohoo!


----------



## simstim

The pills I got today are a press that I have encountered a lot recently but a different color. Also they're all the same when lately I've been getting an assortment of different presses. 

Strong sweet licorice like flavor. Good strong effects. I don't have test sticks but I like it.


----------



## simstim

Na Na Na Na na!


----------



## simstim

I love the "No drinking on premises" signs in this video. 

Where da pill man at?


----------



## simstim

Lil Josh and Lil Ernest
Now and laters


----------



## simstim

Let it roll!!!! 
<{®v®} >
I'm on mdma, escaline, and MAL


----------

